# The Walking Dead [MAJOR SPOILERS!]



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2012)

*WARNING: Enter this discussion at your own risk! This is for people who have seen the show and wish to discuss it. Major plot points and spoilers are revealed in this thread! Make sure that you are caught up on the episodes before reading this topic!!!*

I got hooked on the show, I never read the graphic novels. So far I've only watched a three episodes but I love it already.

Any fans of the show/comics here?

* * *Telltale Games' The Walking Dead (Video Game) Discussion*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a pretty big fan of the show.

The second season so far is a bit disappointing to me, but I hope they'll give the same amount of awesome they gave in the first season.

I've read some of the comics and was a bit in awe at how... well, let's just say I was a bit surprised


----------



## Depravo (Jan 9, 2012)

I 'acquired' both series (those so far broadcast) after hearing nothing but praise for it. Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the series too, and the second season hasn't disappointed me yet  (I haven't seen the last 2 episodes before the midseason break of the 2nd one, but still, I don't think they could mess it up in the last 2 eps anyway )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the show. I can't wait until February when it returns.



Phoenix Goddess said:


> The second season so far is a bit disappointing to me, but I hope they'll give the same amount of awesome they gave in the first season.


I thought the second season was pretty good. While Sofia's death may have been pretty obvious, I like how Shane as a character has developed with him killing Otis and what not. The show can only go uphill from here.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 9, 2012)

The first season was great, the second whilst still good didn't match up to the first for me (So far anyway.)
I just wish they didn't spend a dozen episodes looking for a certain person instead of advancing the plot.


----------



## coolness (Jan 9, 2012)

the walking dead i never heard of it
on what channel is it?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

luke_c said:


> The first season was great, the second whilst still good didn't match up to the first for me (So far anyway.)
> *I just wish they didn't spend a dozen episodes looking for a certain person instead of advancing the plot.*



That was the disappointing part for me 

The second season hasn't made me as excited as the first season. My dad and little brother thought it was a tiny bit of a let down, too. For the same reasons 



Spoiler



Though my little brother started making jokes about a certain event that made Rick go into a panic. Like saying a certain missing person sniped a certain kid from a distance to get MVP.




soulx: I think we all guessed on that. Which is why the above was disappointing for me 


Spoiler



Shane being that way was pretty obvious since the first season.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jan 9, 2012)

Obvious or not, i think the show is quite enjoyable. I like how it differs from the comix in many points.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 9, 2012)

The second season was hands down disappointing on another level. They've managed to turn the show into a soap opera that has an occasional zombie every now and again. I hope they pick back up on a good note and actually go somewhere with the story. Wasting all those episodes on that girl, regardless of how she was, was idiotic.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

I just finished the first season, man that was awesome. On a scale from 1 to @[member='mthrnite'], that scored a solid @[member='mthrnite'].
Even thou I read your comments about season two not being that good, can't wait to see it.

How much did they change things from the comic? Also, how many WD comics are there, is it a graphic novel or a series?

Edit: typos


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 12, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I just finished the first season, man that was awesome. On a scale from 1 to @[member='mthrnite'], that scored a solid @[member='mthrnite'].
> Even thou I raed your comments about season two not being that good, can't wait to see it.
> 
> How much did they change things from the comic? Also, how many WD comics are there, is it a graphic novel or a series?


Series. We're at around 80 or 90 comics now, but they can easily all be read within a few days. 

Also, the show and comic are practically two separate stories with the same characters. There's not much that relates, but they sometimes cover big parts of the comic within a 15 minutes timeslot on the show. For example, there's a part in the comics where they find a housing community, and that took up maybe 3 or 4 comics, but was covered in the show within 5 minutes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2012)

Depravo said:


> I 'acquired' both series (those so far broadcast) after hearing nothing but praise for it. Haven't watched it yet.



Please do, probably the best show on cable at the moment (American cable at least).

I'm hooked on this show like Monkey Phonics, it's a really terrific drama. It's the only reason I'll ever look forward to a Sunday evening. Ever.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 15, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> The second season was hands down disappointing on another level. They've managed to turn the show into a soap opera that has an occasional zombie every now and again. I hope they pick back up on a good note and actually go somewhere with the story. Wasting all those episodes on that girl, regardless of how she was, was idiotic.



well, it isn't a show about zombies.  it's a show about a group of people that just happens to have zombies in it.

Season 2 is just as good as the first.  the difference is though, that the first consisted of 6 episodes and AMC ordered 13 for the second meaning they have to pace it a little slower.  If you're unhappy with season 2 then you may as well skip season 3 as 16 episodes have been ordered so it will likely be even more like a "soap opera"...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 15, 2012)

I would have shot the old man on the spot... 

Thats the only spoiler for the show I will give lol

Anyway its a great show


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 16, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > The second season was hands down disappointing on another level. They've managed to turn the show into a soap opera that has an occasional zombie every now and again. I hope they pick back up on a good note and actually go somewhere with the story. Wasting all those episodes on that girl, regardless of how she was, was idiotic.
> ...


I know. Fans of the comic did not expect this since the comics is heavily rotated around the idea of a zombie apocalypse and not just an isolated group of people dealing with issues while shooting the living dead.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


So would you say the comics are better?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 16, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...



Comics translate fairly well to one shot mediums like movies and "animated features".  When transitioning from page to television though characters and relationships need to be fleshed out.  Shows like Game of Thrones work because there is exposition in their medium.  Comics are limited by what fits in a panel and it's up to the script writers to fill in what happens between them.

The show would be far more "boring" if week after week all they did was kill zombies.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 16, 2012)

From someone who has read all the comics (waiting for the next issue in just over a week) I know that the tv series is changing a lot of stuff, a lot of stuff that turns out to be a good change and a lot of bad stuff, like for example: Bad 



Spoiler



Comics, Carl shoots Shane, pretty important, shapes who Carl and Rick become. Rick isn't making the hard decisions on the TV as he does in the comic (TV Shane seems to be deciding)


 There are many other bad changes, including a lot of stuff being "fillers" so as to not catch up to the comics, which isn't all that bad but some of the ideas are bad...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 16, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> From someone who has read all the comics (waiting for the next issue in just over a week) I know that the tv series is changing a lot of stuff, a lot of stuff that turns out to be a good change and a lot of bad stuff, like for example: Bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and for all you know, your spoiler could be in the season finale...  that's a huge event and it happened fairly early on in the comic.  TV needs developed characters though so I understand why that character is still around and why that event hasn't happened but it is definitely foreshadowed when you look back at this season and the relationship between those characters...


----------



## sputnix (Jan 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


your kiding right it's people who aren't fans of the comic who find the show isn't what they expected, most people think it's a zombie show with lots of zombie fighting, but that isn't the case. This is a character drama with each character evolving and chaging as the story progress, by the time the cast gets to the 



Spoiler



prison


 the zombies are not even a threat they just go in clear an entire building in less than a page and they move on. It's always been about who each character manages, some comit sucide, others snap and kill someone, someone unexpected kills that person because no one else does. I have read almost all the comics [up to around 78] and the moments that I remeber are the ones invovling the characters and not some scene where tons of zombies are getting choped and shot, you unfortunetly don't understand the comic. [/rant]

anywho I'm kinda glad shane is still around, he adds a cool character foil to rick that the comic never really had, someone who is willing to do whatever it takes to protect himself and others in the zombie apocalypse. I hope he survies till the 3rd season as I want to see who he becomes 



Spoiler



maybe the some version of the governor o.0


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 16, 2012)

sputnix said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


Haha.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

I just watched the first Ep of the second season. It was very intriguing! Can't wait to watch the remaining ones, however, I might have to wait as those are not on Netflix yet (I had to buy the one I watched); I usually don't download TV shows, takes too long and it is hard to track down some episodes, sometimes.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I just watched the first Ep of the second season. It was very intriguing! Can't wait to watch the remaining ones, however, I might have to wait as those are not on Netflix yet (I had to buy the one I watched); I usually don't download TV shows, takes too long and it is hard to track down some episodes, sometimes.


Torrents? Private trackers? Either way, in Australia if I couldn't download shows I'd miss out on a lot...
Also VVoltz, you know that the season isn't finished? It's only half way through and the next episode is to air on Febuary 12th, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

I love the series. =3
They second came out in my country a few months ago so I watched it back then... However I have all episodes recorded since day one on my TV, so if I feel like it can rewatch all the episodes again.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the first Ep of the second season. It was very intriguing! Can't wait to watch the remaining ones, however, I might have to wait as those are not on Netflix yet (I had to buy the one I watched); I usually don't download TV shows, takes too long and it is hard to track down some episodes, sometimes.
> ...



Specially with torrents. This applies to movies as well.
I got a letter from my ISP for downloading a movie last year so I'm also laying low, for now.

I can't wait to see the next ep, I might just buy it, again.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah i get them all trough isohunt and i really love'em ^^ 

but not much longer and i can watch them the second thei air 
Here in Germany they are aired on FOX which you only get when you pay extra for additional HD programms after paying already extra for "normal" HD programms -.-V
at least as i was told they do air them the same day the English one is Aired (hope it has dual audio so i can switch to english)

I am currently at the 6th (last?) ep of Season 2 ... and what was that about 12. Feb ? thats the 3rd season right ? or did i just understand correctly that this is still S2 ?


P.S. VVolts search yourself one of these sharing forums where the ppl offer the stuff as RS/MU/NI/UL ................. dloades this is the "safest" way, get most stuff there to but somehow for walking dead they are allways a week to late for me i want it as fast as possible ^^


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 20, 2012)

Excellent show. It's a very good character-driven drama. Honestly, it wouldn't matter if it was vampires or corpses instead fo zombies, the drama between characters is what really causes great tension within the show.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 20, 2012)

Youkai said:


> I am currently at the 6th (last?) ep of Season 2 ... and what was that about 12. Feb ? thats the 3rd season right ? or did i just understand correctly that this is still S2 ?


Still s2... there are a total of 13 episode for season 2. You still need to watch the 7th episode.
Also s3 will have 16 episodes


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

jing90 said:


> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently at the 6th (last?) ep of Season 2 ... and what was that about 12. Feb ? thats the 3rd season right ? or did i just understand correctly that this is still S2 ?
> ...


To add on, season 2 got temporarily paused or canceled if you will, but will be resuming on Feb 12. There will be a season 3 but they still have to plan it all and record it etc.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> jing90 said:
> 
> 
> > Youkai said:
> ...


It was not canceled in the slightest.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > jing90 said:
> ...


Put on hold;cancelled for being aired at the normal dates and later being set up...

Like if you watch a show at 9PM every Monday, and one Monday it's not on, it's been canceled for that Monday.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 20, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...


every show doesn't air every week. it's normal especially when they are doing a full season.

cancelled usually means that that series is over or it didn't have enough success to continue, it's on hold if they are deciding if they want continue it or to cancel it.
so it's simply airing new episodes at a later date


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...


That's not the way...it works.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

cancelled =/= midseason break

Pretty much every hour-long comedy or drama that is on cable has a midseason break...


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 21, 2012)

they are currently/ have finished filming season 3. A friend of mine was an extra in it


----------



## Majorami (Jan 23, 2012)

I watched it before it was cool.

Not going to bother with the literature because thats just silly


----------



## Depravo (Jan 23, 2012)

I've now watched the first five episodes and so far it's been thoroughly entertaining.

*Runs away from thread to avoid spoilers*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2012)

Depravo said:


> I've now watched the first five episodes and so far it's been thoroughly entertaining.
> 
> *Runs away from thread to avoid spoilers*



First season is complete shit compared to the second season.

(And the first season is excellent so its a testament to how good the second season is).

But the show is returning in February, I seriously doubt it'd get cancelled anytime soon. Pretty sure it's been bringing in a huge amount of viewers. Like I hear people all the time around school and stuff talking about it and my friend said almost his entire Steam friend's list was vacant on the season two premiere (and he has a large friends list).


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > I've now watched the first five episodes and so far it's been thoroughly entertaining.
> ...


Ehh I find that 



Spoiler



the Sophia thing dragged on a bit too long, I mean, I know it builds suspense but sheesh...


 but apart from that I found it alright...


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But the show is returning in February, I seriously doubt it'd get cancelled anytime soon. Pretty sure it's been bringing in a huge amount of viewers. Like I hear people all the time around school and stuff talking about it and my friend said almost his entire Steam friend's list was vacant on the season two premiere (and he has a large friends list).



Season 3 with 16 episodes was already ordered, after season 2 premiere scored an all time record for basic cable. The show will be on air for many years.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 24, 2012)

qdog82 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > But the show is returning in February, I seriously doubt it'd get cancelled anytime soon. Pretty sure it's been bringing in a huge amount of viewers. Like I hear people all the time around school and stuff talking about it and my friend said almost his entire Steam friend's list was vacant on the season two premiere (and he has a large friends list).
> ...


Yeah and if it continues to follow the main plot from the comics (Sure, adding a bit of new stuff is fine) then all will be good, so long as it keeps the fact that they 



Spoiler



go to the main areas such as the prison and when Woodbury has an all out war, I mean even Lori is pregnant so it seems to be continuing in that direction. Also apparently Michonne appears in the series aswell... Michonne is awesome.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 25, 2012)

Fully up to date now. Roll on February 12th...


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Fully up to date now. Roll on February 12th...


Funny that, I'm actually getting the latest comic issue now =D
Came out sometime in the past 12-24 hours...
You should, perhaps, read the comics... They're done fairly well.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone seen the latest episode, I was quite happy to see that 



Spoiler



Rick is actually changing, shooting Sophia(Previous) and now shooting two live human beings because it was what needed to be done.



Also, sorry for the double post but it doesn't really seem efficient editing my previous post.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 13, 2012)

Gonna watch it on FX this Friday


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2012)

I liked the latest episode. I'll put my thoughts in a spoiler:



Spoiler



Only real complaint on the episode was the random car accident thing with Laurie. Like it was really random and never came up for the rest of the episode. Of course the next episode will deal with this but it felt like just trailer bait... Although that basically meant once I saw Laurie step into the car I'm like "Oh, well she's crashing that shit".

Still, I really liked the ending scene, just how it built up tension. Also Rick's a bad ass so seeing him cap those two guys was awesome. I thought that maybe they were possible new additions but once the guy started pissing on the floor, I knew they were probably gonna die. But the scene also showed a lot on how Rick changed. Before he would let anyone in his group. Now he's basically excluding anyone else (maybe to respect Hershel's farm, maybe because the reality of survival has really sunk in). Also, he killed plenty of walkers throughout the show but this is basically the first human he's killed (right?), exception being Merle if you think he died, and that was an accident.



Show's still awesome though, makes me want to wake up every Sunday.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just seen the episode. It was awesome.

 Can't believe Rick shot those guys. That was totally unexpected. I suppose it was justified as they were being assholes and were probably going to shoot Rick and the gang first. That was a really awesome scene, though.

Lori was being typical Lori going out alone in her car for no particular reason. At least she brought a gun with her this time. Provided that she's still conscious, she should be fine. If she isn't, Walker-food? Also, I guess the baby is dead now.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nebraska is BY FAR the best Ep of the whole show, I would think even better than the "Season 2" finale, the ending of the ep is just amazing!
I think the characters are very true to their personalities! Really, really good stuff.





Spoiler






soulx said:


> Just seen the episode. It was awesome.
> 
> 
> Can't believe Rick shot those guys. That was totally unexpected. I suppose it was justified as they were being assholes and were probably going to shoot Rick and the gang first. That was a really awesome scene, though.
> ...



I think the fact that she knows that Shane killed a living, breathing guy and she thinks she is a killer makes Rick's reaction the more menacing! I think the friends of those poor bastards are going to go after them, this is going to be great!





Comments?


----------



## Another World (Feb 14, 2012)

i wonder if the two new guys were from the town outside the jail, from the comic. i had that feeling when he said something along the lines of "you don't know *us*".

and yea, that ending was the shit. it happened so fast. i had to rewind and watch it a few times, while laughing out loud.

-another world


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Another World said:


> i wonder if the two new guys were from the town outside the jail, from the comic. i had that feeling when he said something along the lines of "you don't know *us*".
> 
> and yea, that ending was the shit. it happened so fast. i had to rewind and watch it a few times, while laughing out loud.
> 
> -another world


You've read the comics? Also you're talking about 



Spoiler



Woodbury, which if the show follows the comics, there'll be all out war


Also, if any of you guys are interested in the comics, or show for that matter, which most of yous are, read "Rise of The Governor" it talks about Phillip Blake and how he became The Governor (Later defined, atleast in the comics anyway.)


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nebraska is BY FAR the best Ep of the whole show, I would think even better than the "Season 2" finale, the ending of the ep is just amazing!
> I think the characters are very true to their personalities! Really, really good stuff.
> 
> ...



In the preview for the next episode, this is what is shown.




gifi4 said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if the two new guys were from the town outside the jail, from the comic. i had that feeling when he said something along the lines of "you don't know *us*".
> ...





Spoiler



Doubt it. Too much happens in Woodbury for them to breeze over the entire thing and jump to an immediate war between the people.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 14, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> -Snip-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



So you're saying what? They'll skip Woodbury entirely? I suppose the war was when Lori's baby was supposed to die, so if the unborn baby is already dead, then I guess you're probably right...


----------



## Another World (Feb 14, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> You've read the comics?



i worked at a comic shop for 6 years before moving out west just recently. i read most of the books but got bored around the 50th issue. i eventually sold my lot and doubled my money. kind of kicking myself because when the show finally premiered that same lot was selling for close to 3 grand. lol.

mostly i'm into indy comics. i've worked with, talked to, and interviewed some pretty famous indy writers from paul pope to dave sim. was a great 6 years, but back on topic....

-another world


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 14, 2012)

love the show


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > -Snip-
> ...





Spoiler



No, I think they'll introduce Woodbury later. Maybe something will happen in the next couple of episode that leads to the prison and then to Woodbury on the way. I'm pretty sure they're going to introduce a Michonne character, too, so we still need that.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...






Spoiler



Michonne chartacter?

Also, 



Spoiler



Lori's baby dies?!?!?!?!?!?!??! WTF?!?!?!?!?!? That is a huge spoiler!!!!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 16, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...





Spoiler



Michonne is this badass woman with a sword who doesn't take any shit from anyone and causes a lot of problems for another character. Also, Lori's baby dies, yes, but there's like way way waaaaaaaay more than that. Arguably, that comic changed the entire mood of the comic and made it incredibly depressing for the next couple of issues.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 16, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


It is in spoiler tags, I didn't force you to open them 
And yeah, as *@*kthnxshwn said 



Spoiler



Alot more happens then Lori's baby's death, ALOT more, I'd love to blurt it out in this spoiler but considering you, VVoltz, will more than likely look at this even it's in a spoiler tag, I won't.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 16, 2012)

I had started watching The Walking Dead months ago on Netflix. They only had the first 6 episodes on there at the time, so I didn't look further.

I just checked now. Still only the first 6.

Damn you Netflix!


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 16, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I had started watching The Walking Dead months ago on Netflix. They only had the first 6 episodes on there at the time, so I didn't look further.
> 
> I just checked now. Still only the first 6.
> 
> Damn you Netflix!


Download online? DDL? Torrents? Shouldn't be hard, hell I recently redownloaded all of season 1 and half of season 2 in 720p, fast downloads as well.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > VVoltz said:
> ...





Spoiler



Awwww. Thanks!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2012)

I found this article, what do you think?


Spoiler






> People have attributed a lot of metaphorical significance to zombies since George Romero released his second undead movie,​_Dawn of the Dead_, in 1978. In that movie, the zombies hung around the places they used to lumber through in life, specifically an awesome mall with a fully stocked gun store outside of Pittsburgh. The suggestion there was that these people were already “zombies” before they were dead, but, presumably, with a little more interest in the food court Sbarro (then again, maybe not).​Where zombie metaphors aren’t obvious, people tend to use the undead horde as stand-ins for whatever group they currently don’t like. Hate the Tea Party? Zombies. Christian conservatives? Zombies. War protesters? Zombies. Those be-dreadlocked mouthbreathers in a drum circle inside Zuccotti Park? Zombies.​Zombies, though, at their best are a natural disaster: a Hurricane Katrina, Haitian earthquake or Japanese tsunami. They are a worldwide extinction-level threat that forces the living characters to be stripped down to what they really are. Watching these plots unfold, you have to ask yourself how you’d handle a similar situation. Are you a leader​or a follower? Are you strong or are you weak? Are you a man or are you a member of the indie-folk rock band Modest Mouse? There’s not much call for banjo and ukulele players in the zombie apocalypse is what I’m saying. Pick up a few survival skills, Isaac Brock, if you know what’s good for you. ​
> *Zombies, Metaphors And Masculinity *
> 
> That’s when metaphor gets turned on its head. Where zombies might be used to represent aspects of our culture, the actual survivors represent us as individuals. On AMC’s​_The Walking Dead_, we are presented with two ​alpha malecharacters who are vying for group leadership: Rick Grimes and Shane Walsh. One of those guys is the perfect leader: not only can he keep his people alive in a world filled with zombies, but he can actually find a way to make that world a safer, more livable place. The other one is Rick Grimes. ​I think this speaks to a larger issue with men in the real world. Specifically, how society expects the modern man to be a sweaty, weak-kneed manchild who is overly concerned with ruffling the feathers of people who have no business being covered in feathers in the first place. A mangina who knows in his sensitive, bleeding heart that violence doesn’t solve anything and killing the bad guy, be it serial killer, murdering terrorist or genocidal evil dictator, makes you just as bad as he is. War, man, what is it good for?​It would be awesome if that stuff were true, but it’s make believe. Sometimes the bad guys don’t stop being bad until they’re dead. Violence can and has solved lots of problems, and war, I’m sad to say, can serve a purpose -- like freeing an entire society, ending slavery or stopping a holocaust. And if you haven’t ruffled somebody’s feathers with something you’ve said, then you’ve never really said anything worthwhile in your life.​Rick Grimes, played by English actor Andrew Lincoln, is supposed to be the hero of​_The Walking Dead_, but why? Because he’s a decent, sensitive man? Every decision Rick makes ends up with another member of their group injured or dead. Here come some spoilers: Merle, Carl, Otis, Sophia, Amy, Jim, Ed, and Jacqui have all died or nearly died as a direct result of actions Rick has taken in the show.​Meanwhile, Shane, played by Jon Bernthal, is the guy the show wants you to think is too unstable and violent. But he’s the reason every single character alive on the show is still alive. That includes Rick’s harpy wife, his slackjawed kid and even Rick himself. Shane actually kills Otis so that he can get away from a group of zombies to save Rick’s kid, who got shot in the chest in the first place (by Otis, no less) because Rick was an idiot.​The thing, of course, is that it’s a zombie show. People are going to be eaten once in a while, or you don’t have much of a show. Without hordes of cannibalistic zombies, gruesome kills and constant paranoid danger at every turn, you just have a show about a bunch of whiny, insipid white people sitting around on a farm, killing time between pharmacy trips by complaining about one other and shooting cans/logs as target practice. And, I mean, nobody wants that.​The problem, I think, is the writers’ societal conditioning. The way they were raised in this man-hating era is causing problems within the story. There’s no question that if there were really a zombie apocalypse (like the one I’ve been planning and preparing for my entire adult life), a Shane will keep you alive and a Rick will have a zombie picking pieces of you out of its teeth. Why should it take an apocalyptic scenario for a man with actual balls to have value? Why should cowardice and conformity be accepted as virtues?​Why would a guy who wants to calmly discuss the barn full of hungry zombies as if it’s some sort of zoning problem be a better leader than the guy who wants to kill them all immediately? I guess we’ll have to keep watching​_The Walking Dead _to find out, but right now I’m not convinced.​Read more: http://www.askmen.co...l#ixzz1mtZh6Zp0​


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 20, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> I found this article, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Quite frankly, that's how it should be, Rick possesses the ability to be the greatest leader possible BUT he just needs to flex out the traits. It'll happen, just like the way it did 



Spoiler



when he shot the two guys


 He is understanding that what has to be done, has to be done. Until he has mastered that technique, Shane is a better leader (Sorta the same in the comic, just not as long to get to the point).


----------



## jing90 (Feb 20, 2012)

I understand why people say shane is a better leader (and mostly I agree) but after the farmhouse he clearly went to far without thinking twice


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 21, 2012)

Uuuuh, what do you guys think about this new episode?


Spoiler



I did not like it as much, Glen is just dumb and that really pissed me off. However, I like how the tension between Rick and Shane is building, there are so many episodes left before the next season so it should be interesting.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 21, 2012)

@[member='VVoltz']
Avoiding your spoiler at all costs, haven't had a chance to watch the latest episode. =D


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> Uuuuh, what do you guys think about this new episode?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


'Twas alright. The huge "Rick is a badass" feel the previous one left me with kinda made this one feel not that great.


Also, regarding the article, it's true, Rick isn't a good leader for that kind of situation. But I wouldn't talk bad about the show because of that. It's about making a likeable main character, I wouldn't enjoy the show nearly as much as I do if the main character was the asshole that Shane is.


----------



## jing90 (Feb 21, 2012)

the thing I liked the most on the last episode is the fact that everyone is trying to make Rick and Shane fight and no one is trying to make things work out


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

jing90 said:


> the thing I liked the most on the last episode is the fact that everyone is trying to make Rick and Shane fight and no one is trying to make things work out



Well, I think they're drawing sides. They're basically at such a point of conflict that they can't just sit down and talk it out.

Also, this kinda feels like Twilight. I'm on Team Rick for sure. Kinda wish someone punched Shane in his ugly face and fix that fucking weird ass nose of his.


----------



## jing90 (Feb 24, 2012)

yes I know...
It's just that they have countless zombies that want to eat them and a group of people that want to kill them and probably soon they'll find them.
I mean it's the apocalypse, you should try to work things out with people you know you can more or less trust...

then again if I was in that situation I'll probably let them fight and then stay with the winner (not just for self-preservation but also because I don't really think that either of them is completely right)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ikki said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > Uuuuh, what do you guys think about this new episode?
> ...


Honestly if I was in a zombie apocalypse, I would stick with Rick. Shane would just kill me the second he considers me a_ liability_.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Honestly if I was a zombie apocalypse, I would stick with Rick. Shane would just kill me the second he considers me a_ liability_.



My thoughts exactly. I think one could certainly learn some qualities from the other if they wanted to improve their chances of survival(and not get cast out of the group), but I would prefer to trust Rick than Shane.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> > VVoltz said:
> ...


Agreed, Rick's a natural leader, while Shane is kind of an egotistic brute.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Mar 5, 2012)

About tonight's episode, March 4th, 2012:



Spoiler



Let's face it. The reason this episode was any good is that well...



Spoiler



Dale is dead


 I mean, as much as I think he's a problem, I couldn't help feel bad/sad...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought the episode was great before that. A lot of humanly traits came out of people and the ending was kind of like "that'll get you killed"


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 5, 2012)

Episode wasn't that bad but I really was sad at the end...



Spoiler



Believe it or not, I liked Dale, he was a good member but it is true, weakness in an apocalypse will get you killed.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

This episode was terrible... in a sad way.



Spoiler



I really wish Dale didn't have to die. He was super cool. I think that guy T-Dog or whatever his name is should have died cause I have yet to see a need for him whatsoever.
And don't get me started on Carl. Someone needs to kick him in the face and slap him around a few times


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 5, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> This episode was terrible... in a sad way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



T-Dog probably will die, but there was no need for it. Dale was the only one stuck with a mindset that wanted things to be as nice as they were before, as shown by him dying and crying when they were about to kill the kid. Him saying "this new world is all survival of the fittest" should've tipped me off that he was going to die and get slapped in the face about reality sooner or later.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> T-Dog probably will die, but there was no need for it. Dale was the only one stuck with a mindset that wanted things to be as nice as they were before, as shown by him dying and crying when they were about to kill the kid. Him saying "this new world is all survival of the fittest" should've tipped me off that he was going to die and get slapped in the face about reality sooner or later.





Spoiler



I know, I was just hoping T-Dog would have went before Dale. A small part of me hoped that because Carl was being a little shit throughout the episode, that he would die. But then the whole group talk happened and I thought, "Something tells me Dale is going to eat those words later." But he didn't have time to eat those words  However, how is it that Dale didn't see that zombie when he was walking up to the cow? It just creeped upon him? Teleported? The zombie was an ex-wizard? That was a noisy ass zombie, so I guess it baffles me a bit that he quietly creeped behind Dale.


----------



## jing90 (Mar 5, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I was just hoping T-Dog would have went before Dale. A small part of me hoped that because Carl was being a little shit throughout the episode, that he would die. But then the whole group talk happened and I thought, "Something tells me Dale is going to eat those words later." But he didn't have time to eat those words  However, how is it that Dale didn't see that zombie when he was walking up to the cow? It just creeped upon him? Teleported? The zombie was an ex-wizard? That was a noisy ass zombie, so I guess it baffles me a bit that he quietly creeped behind Dale.





Spoiler



T-Dog exist only to make the group bigger, he probably will never have a purpose. The zombie obviously is a ninja-zombie. I'm sad that Dale died... also Carl deserved to die a thousand times more than him...
But the Hershel and Glenn scene was really cute


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler



Dale was one of my favourite characters on the show. Why did they have to kill him off? ;_____;

And I absolutely hate Carl now. I used to hate Andrea/Shane the most but Carl has took their place. That bitch just had to let the walker out.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You'll come to like Carl again, stuff like what he did with the walker is what makes his personality up, atleast in the comics.


----------



## scott1982 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just recently purchased the first season and i'm so hooked! I haven't watched any of the second yet... Can't wait!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 12, 2012)

*Major Spoiler tonights episode:*


Spoiler



Shane dies



Didnt see it coming but I knew it would lead up to it after what happened in the begining of the episode. Just wow.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

My little brother read the comics via PDFs, so he knew what would happen.

Unfortunately... I found out after he had made deals with my father and I 
I owe that brat my Xenosaga trilogy 



Spoiler



He knew Shane was going to die. He wouldn't change his mind whatsoever and now I know why 
Pretty weird when you think about it. I assumed Shane would live a lot longer than that. Like maybe after they got to the Prison. At least now I know what the guy at the CDC meant when he said there was no hope. I think he told Rick that the virus is airborne or that everyone had it already. That you'd turn after you had died(Unless you got a bullet to the brain I think.) But this is just what I think. I haven't read all of the comics, yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler



Shane died? I still can't quite believe it. I half expected Darryl to be the one to kill him, after discovering Randall with his broken neck, turned. Rick killed Shane perfectly though. The level of trickery needed to get his man must be something he retained from his time as a cop. I'm surprised Shane didn't see through it. Going back to the guy with the broken neck though: how did he turn into a walker? No wounds inflicted by a walker; he just turned. Then Shane was a firsthand example of the turning without a walker wound.

Is the virus evolving?


----------



## Sefi (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler



I'm glad they followed the comic to include the fact that when a person dies they turn into zombies, as long as their head doesn't get smashed in.  As for Shane, his days were numbered since I've read the comic and knew he died.  It was cool to see Carl kill him as a Zombie though.  Close to what happened in the comic but taken a bit differently to keep things fresh for the TV show.
Looks like the farm is going to get overrun next episode for the finale.  Thank God!  I'm so sick of them on that damn farm after they looked for Sophia for so many episodes.  I can't wait to see what they do with "The Governer" in the TV series now since they've cast that part.  Leads me to believe that will be the focus for at least part of next season.
I believe everybody is already infected and the virus activates upon death or a bite, whichever comes first.  I'd guess the introduction of dna (bite) to an already infected person's bloodstream triggers it early.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think that's what the CDC guy was talking about the whole time. That everyone already had the virus, they just needed to die to turn. I'm still in shock that Shane died. He didn't seem like the type to die in the second season. I think he probably would have been fine if Lori didn't stir the pot, again. Hard to listen to your "best friend" when your wife is making things harder between the two. I don't know, really. But I strongly believe Lori's talk had a lot to do with his decision, even though I think she'll blame Rick for it all. Rick isn't totally blameless, but holy balls I'm sick of all the blame put on him. I know it gets a lot worse for him, too. If I'm right about what the CDC guy said though, I think I can kind of see why Rick didn't tell anyone. It would have made everyone lose hope and commit suicides.



I have a question though, if the situation was real, the group was real, and you were a part of it... Where would you suggest you guys go?

And where the hell is a pilot and an available plane when you need to fly away? D:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



In the comics, apparently Lori is far from sad about Shane's death. Whether that will also reflect in the TV show, it's hard to say. She seemed to have equal parts love and hatred for the guy. Oh, and Shane died pretty early in the comics, also. He just wasn't a character that was made to last. They actually dragged him out in the series, which I felt was a good move. Shane's role was clearly done, though. 

A little reading also told me that the CDC guy's message is supposed to be revealed in the second season. I'm thinking you're spot on, and it will be revealed next episode. It would line up with how the zombies were crafted in the comics too. I'll delve into that in the next spoiler, in case anybody doesn't want to know.



More comic based spoiler about the zombies themselves:


Spoiler



In the comics, apparently the writer made it so that the virus was already in everybody, likely airborne, though I didn't see what I was reading specify. It didn't cause the infection, or the problems. The virus was preexisting, waiting for death to come so that it could hijack. The bites seem to lead to the virus takeover so often because the bites themselves are highly prone to infection. The infection is a bad one. Really though, any cause of death could lead to a zombie as long as the brain remained intact.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler



*	In my lifetime, I have only ever cried during a movie or TV show three times.

1.) Radio. When his mom dies, compelling.
2.) Naruto. Something about Haku's death was...different.
3.) Spider-Man. The acting when Uncle Ben dies is exhausting (in a fabulous way).

Add one more to the list.

4.) Why Shane. Why? I didn't have to be like this...Damn you Rick...*


*



Spoiler



Even I didn't see it coming. I'm going to miss him though. with Dale and Shane gone, who's going to keep reality for the group?


*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, I just read up on that. But after her feelings in this episode, I'm not sure what she'll do. Do you think in that preview they showed of Lori backing away from Rick when he tried to touch her is her reaction to her finding out Rick knifed Shane? I really do hope not since I blame her for the reason why he went insane in the first place. She's too wishy-washy to like as a character. As I was reading up on things that happened in the comics just now, I noticed that Dale actually was supposed to live for a long ass time(Up to the Hunters), but they killed him off anyway. It makes me wonder if they'll kill off Glenn too since they aren't exactly keeping a few key points from the comics. And well, Andrea wasn't Dale's lover in the show. I'm not sure who they'll keep to go to the prison or who they'll kill off during the whole Woodbury fiasco. I just hope it isn't Glenn D:

By the way, is Daryl even in the comic? He's a badass.



@BloodWolfJW


Spoiler



From what I've read, Andrea does a pretty good job at keeping reality in the group.  I didn't read the all of the comics, so don't take my word on that. Shane's death happened in the comic too, so you can't blame Rick for that. Actually, you can only blame Shane for that(And possibly Lori.).


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Enjoyed it, finally 



Spoiler



Shane died, was expecting it throughout, mainly because of the comics. Carl is shaped. His future is now pre-determined although he didn't kill Shane, he killed Shane as a walker, which symbolises Shane. As for Rick, his leadership is improving, and shall eventually change him into the man that he is in the comic, a leader who does what needs to be done, no second thoughts.





Phoenix Goddess said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I really hope Woodbury all happens. It was a brilliantly done period in the comics, the fear of knowing they could be attacked at any time by walkers and Woodbury was something that they had to prepare for. Shame about Sophia considering in the comics, she is still alive. Taken care of by Maggie and Glenn =D


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


The writers certainly took some liberties when adapting the comics. I appreciate that they didn't keep it exactly the same. It keeps the story fresh, even for those that have read the comics. It keeps the comics as a new experience for those that haven't read them, too. All in all, this was a time when reshaping the story has actually worked out well. I'm sure key plot points will continue to make it into the show.

Daryl is not in the comics, by the way. People really want him to be introduced though, since he is such a great character in the show.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2012)

Average episode of Walking Dead.

Woop yeah
Nothings happening
Nothings happening
Nothings happening
For fuck sake get off the farm.
Nothings happening
Nothings happening
Ugh dull love triangle
Nothings happening
Nothings happening
Nothings happening
Woop yeah.
End.

So far each series has had maybe 2 fantastic episodes at the most and a ton of lackluster ones. It still has "something", its not like I dislike drama and only want the great zombie action this show can do its just that the drama is done so poorly.

Yeah yeah the comics are just on a different level of greatness, I think personally when a comic gets transferred to another medium...its best to just see what it transferred to as a separate entity to enjoy it more. Still its just a series full of miss opportunities but hell it beats most crap on telly.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



That episode was amazing. I knew they were going to bring Michonne at the end of the episode because it would be a little retarded to bring her in at the beginning of Season 3. It'd look a little shitty and probably wouldn't have had fans waiting for Season 3 as badly. I want to bitchslap Lori into another dimension. Andrea was right, she blames everyone but herself. She completely forgets how apesit Shane was getting, that he killed Randall, and immediately got pissy with Rick.... Despite them fighting because of her.

How many bullets can a shotgun hold? Hershel seemed to have had an infinite ammo cheat or something. I laughed so hard when Andrea was all, "Hey guys! What about me!?  " But seeing how she is in the comic, I knew she'd survive pretty well on her own. I already knew a lot of the people who were going to live this episode cause I saw two pictures last week of some of the survivors and finally read some more of the comics. But... how far were they from Rick's hometown? Cause if that was the prison they sent criminals to back in his cop days, wouldn't Rick already know the prison was right next door to their rest spot the whole time?  What the scientist told Rick about everyone being infected was pretty easy to figure out. I don't quite think Rick was wrong for not telling everyone about it immediately, but it does make me wonder if Beth would have tried to slit her wrists knowing she'd just turn and possibly attack her family.



I can't wait for Season 3! I think it's going to be packed with action(Or I'm hoping on it).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



OH MY GOD MICHONNE THAT WAS SO GREAT THE SLASHY SLASH! I love how they left Andrea behind. She's probably my least favorite character. After siding with Shane and nearly killing Daryl, I wanted her gone. I mean, Michonne saving her was pretty bad ass, but a small part of me left that scene disappointed. Rick having to tell everybody to kind of shut up and quit being trouble making assholes was kinda cool too. Anyways, I'm pretty excited for season three, and I'm glad it won't take over a year to get it out there.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



Part 1.) I also noticed the Hershel was using the infinite ammo hack.
Part 2.) I didn't think that Andrea was alive, but I'm glad she is, as she was just getting good!
Part 3.) I was so relieved when everybody met up again. My god, was I relieved.
Part 4.) Laurie was being a legit bitch.
Part 5.) I knew he [Rick] was going to snap.
Part 6.) When I saw the katana chick, I knew shit was about to go down.
Part 7.) That was the prison. From what I here, this is were it gets good, and since it's already good           
Part 8.) I can't wait till SEASON 3!!



That is all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



Andrea's a gigantic bitchbag but I knew she'd survive. She's a character they try to hard to develop but no one really cares. I thought she was alright when she was all emotionally distraught over her sister's death and stuff but now she's trying too hard be "strong, independent woman". I really lost all interest in her once she banged Shane. That was fucking gross.

Also, anyone notice one of Rick's lines?







He didn't ask for this.

Also, the katana chick thing is really dumb. Like the series was all about a realistic approach to the zombie apocalypse, focusing on characters and scraping by. Now katana wielding chicks with zombies chained to them slicing off heads. I know she's from the comics apparently but I thought they'd abandon a lot of this.

Hershell's infinite ammo was quite funny though. I was thinking "Wow, I want that shotgun". I'm guessing he was reloading when they cut away from him but it was still really funny.

Despite some of these minor gripes I'd have to say I enjoyed the episode, the ending was particularly neat, essentially establishing a whole new tone for the next season. Season two focused on hope and a conflict with Shane. Season three looks like it'll abandon a lot of the hope from season two and a conflict will arise between the group and Rick. I mean they've lost their utopian camp, some friends and family, and they're now all infected with this virus. Plus zombies are now everywhere so it definitely sets a darker tone on things. Whether this will flop or be a bit, only time will tell.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Japanime. This is a serious, character based western TV show. The two should never cross. It's like trying to replace Commander Shepard with Tidus from FFX.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's Japanime. This is a serious, character based western TV show. The two should never cross. It's like trying to replace Commander Shepard with Tidus from FFX.




How in the world did anime make itself into this thread 

Please don't bring that crap here. I'd hate for this thread on an awesome show get ruined by someone plastering anime crap everywhere. I'm sure there's a thread(If not, make one then) for that and it isn't this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



What is so terribly unrealistic about somebody even remotely skilled with a sword in a zombie apocalypse? The entire group didn't land too far from the Prison, which means the sword wielder (Michonne) was potentially out on a scavenging run or the like. I'm sure there was a reason for the chained walkers, which will likely be explained. It was all about making her entrance dramatic, and the team did a damn fine job on that front.

Oh, I was watching the Talking Dead after, and I guess the actress that plays Andrea was actually incredibly tired at the point where they shot Michonne's entrance. She was genuinely exhausted from running pretty much sun up to sun down. The barn roof collapsing wasn't something that was anticipated either. That was a surprise shot that they only got because somebody noticed the main beam was close to collapsing. It was a quick job of ushering all of the zombies from the house, back towards the barn in order to amplify the power of the shot, at that point.


----------



## shortz1994 (Mar 19, 2012)

shit! i have to play catch up, been moving cross country an missed the last few episodes... it was nice living were they film this great show.(just out side atlanta) freaked my wife out when the show first started an she would see the zombies..(came home crying cause she thought, night of the living dead was for real.lol).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 19, 2012)

Fix'd "Moral drama with zombies"


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What is so terribly unrealistic about somebody even remotely skilled with a sword in a zombie apocalypse?





Spoiler



The fact that swords would be very ineffective for killing zombies. 90% of the strikes you practice with a sword wouldn't kill a zombie, the only attack that works is decapitation and that's harder to do than you think. If the sword gets stuck in a bone, you're boned. Bashing the skull open would quickly degrade the blade and either destroy the sword or turn it into a club, and we're not talking clubs here.







Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler



Oh my god, that was one of the best episodes this season.

Hershel was a badass with his unlimited ammo shotgun. Where can I get one of those?






Lori's being Lori again backing away from Rick when he tried to touch her _*EVEN*_ though it is partially her fault that Shane died. Not to mention the fact that Rick would have died if he hadn't killed Shane.

I already figured at the beginning of the season that they were all infected. This episode (and the previous) just confirmed it. I understand why Rick didn't tell them earlier. That probably would have lowered the group's morale.

I haven't read the comics so I didn't know about this Michonne character. She looks pretty badass with the katana and two chained walkers, though. At the same time, she also looks a bit out of place.

I'm looking forward to what happens at the prison with Rick and Randall's group. Especially if the group is as crazy as Randall described.





Nathan Drake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there was a reason for the chained walkers, which will likely be explained. It was all about making her entrance dramatic, and the team did a damn fine job on that front.


I was on another site and seen a short scan of the comic detailing Michonne's story. It seems the chained walkers prevent the walkers from noticing her.


Spoiler


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just got around to watching the season finale.
My thoughts: 



Spoiler



Brilliantly done, I was already expecting Michonne's introduction (due to the comics) but was hoping that the group would get to the prison first. And the prison means Woodbury, which means season 3/season 4 (Assuming the show makes a s4) will be awesome what with the governor and all
Edit: Figured I'd add this, Michonne has walkers with her because the other walkers won't attack as often, also she makes it so that the walkers can't bite by cutting their jaw or something, been a long time since I read it.



Also, I advise you guys to pick up The Walking Dead: Rise of The Governor.

Edit: Added edit to spoiler.


----------



## Icealote (Mar 20, 2012)

If I were to read the comics, where would I start to read after the walking dead season 2 has finished at?


----------



## nutella (Mar 20, 2012)

Icealote said:


> If I were to read the comics, where would I start to read after the walking dead season 2 has finished at?


I would highly suggest you start from the beginning. The comic and the show are two different interpretations, and you're much better off reading from the start. Don't worry, it's not so long and you'll be up to speed in no time.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 20, 2012)

Spoiler



i hate that one. even with them having no arms or jaw, the walkers should still constantly run into her and try to attack, should they not?

and just having two walkers near her shouldnt stop the others from noticing her smell either. otherwise, in a walker raid. if one guy is surrounded by 20 walkers, they dont suddenly lose track of the human, dont they?


----------



## Icealote (Mar 20, 2012)

nutella said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to read the comics, where would I start to read after the walking dead season 2 has finished at?
> ...



Naaaaww... But what if I wanted to skip all that jazz, what chapter/comic number then? I'm not fond of seeing the beginning again as it was very slow lol


----------



## nutella (Mar 20, 2012)

Icealote said:


> nutella said:
> 
> 
> > Icealote said:
> ...


The comic is not as slow as the show, I assure you.
And I honestly can't answer you're question. I don't remember myself. It's pretty early in the series, like early teens or so.
Still highly recommend reading from the start. To anyone. Whether they read comics or not. You may be lost if you read halfway, even if you watched the show (which is damn great btw).


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Icealote said:


> nutella said:
> 
> 
> > Icealote said:
> ...


I'm sure it is roughly issue 19 when Michonne is introduced, but remember, 19 issues really isn't much to read, it's not worth skipping them, they aren't the same. I really advise you to read them from the start, it basically shows how Rick and Carl and everyone else (So as not to spoil) become who they are at the later issues... Also, are you buying the comics or pirating? I resorted to pirating but I eventually want to have the full set as comics, perhaps I will get it when issue 100 comes out..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What is so terribly unrealistic about somebody even remotely skilled with a sword in a zombie apocalypse?



Pretty sure you answered your own question there.

EDIT:



Spoiler



The issue is that it's in a gritty, realistic zombie apocalypse and A SKILLED SWORDSMAN WITH A KATANA AND TWO CHAINED UP ZOMBIES JUST WALKED INTO THE FUCKING SCENE. That's like Captain America just rushing into the middle of Saving Private Ryan. It doesn't fucking work.

I know she's a character from the comics but they could AT LEAST have changed her to fit the settings. Swap her katana for something a bit more easily obtainable, like a machete or axe. Make her chained up zombies (apparently her boyfriends or something) just people she used to love and is too attached to them to simply kill them. Hell, make her a bit crazy too, not to the point where she's getting blood for the blood god but enough to where she's still emotionally attached to these zombies. Then perhaps develop a sad story arc around her. Hell, want to know something great? Since she just met Andrea, develop her as a "what if" character, if Andrea could never let go of her sister in season one, or make her a parallel to Herschel, still attached to the people she loved and living a fantasy where he thinks they'll just come back one day. Instead they just throw her in there and make an entire show whose been taking the time to step around the shitholes in the comics step into a big lump of poop.

I'll even let them keep in the "skilled zombie killer"/"she's good with a blade" thing, but I can tell from the brief seconds they showed her that they ruined a potentially great character to conform to a comic that didn't get it right.



Also, can we add a "Spoiler" tag to the title so we can stop talking in spoilers? It's kinda annoying having to put spoilers on everything when everyone who uses this thread anyway is up-to-date on the show.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



She is emotionally connected to the walkers chained to her. They're her boyfriend and her boyfriend's best friend.

And as far as I know, she doesn't actually have much experience with swords. She just found them in a nearby house and decided to use them.

I suggest you read the comic strip I posted above. It gives us a bit of her background.


----------



## zactar (Mar 25, 2012)

first season was good, but season two is awful


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 26, 2012)

zactar said:


> first season was good, but season two is awful



Only hipsters would think season one is better. It's a glorified six hour pilot episode. All the character and plot development happens in season two. So basically everything happens in season two.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> zactar said:
> 
> 
> > first season was good, but season two is awful
> ...


Pretty much sums it up.
Overall it's just a build up to season 2.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there was character and plot development in season 1...  As in any television/comic/book/movie/game series, the characters evolve as the story progresses and conflicts are resolved.  If they don't the writers are doing it wrong.  Aside from that, it's silly to even comment on one season being better than another with a show that tells a continuous story...

Enjoying season 2 =/= Season 1 sucked


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I'm pretty sure there was character and plot development in season 1...  As in any television/comic/book/movie/game series, the characters evolve as the story progresses and conflicts are resolved.  If they don't the writers are doing it wrong.  Aside from that, it's silly to even comment on one season being better than another with a show that tells a continuous story...
> 
> Enjoying season 2 =/= Season 1 sucked



Season one certainly wasn't bad, but season two was so good that it "sucked in comparison". If season one wasn't good I wouldn't have bothered with season two anyway, same with most of the people who watch the show.

It was a glorified 6 hour pilot, but it was good. There was some character development but little of it had a satisfying conclusion. Like all these little arcs were left open, like how a pilot episode introduces arcs for the rest of a season. Really, season one in comparison is just there to introduce characters and thin out the herd, eliminating unimportant and static characters. Regardless of all this, season one is still good, it just can't compete with season two.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 31, 2012)

There was definitely a disproportionate amount of exposition between the two seasons, mostly as a result of season 2 having double the time to work with.  I'm having a hard time following the whole "just there to introduce characters and thin out the herd" bit though...  There were just as many characters introduced in season two and just as many character deaths.  With the type of show this is, it's going to happen that way every season.  Not everyone can survive forever...  Speaking of "unimportant and static characters"...T-Dog anyone?  I think he literally had 5 lines in the whole second half of the season...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> There was definitely a disproportionate amount of exposition between the two seasons, mostly as a result of season 2 having double the time to work with.  I'm having a hard time following the whole "just there to introduce characters and thin out the herd" bit though...  There were just as many characters introduced in season two and just as many character deaths.  With the type of show this is, it's going to happen that way every season.  Not everyone can survive forever...  Speaking of "unimportant and static characters"...T-Dog anyone?  I think he literally had 5 lines in the whole second half of the season...



The only major new characters introduced in season two was Hershel and Maggie. The rest were pretty useless or died quickly.

In the first season there was Carol's husband, that black chick, Andrea's sister, and that guy who got bit (I forget his name, I wanna say it starts with a J).

And yeah, no one likes T-Dog. They "started" an arc with him in the first episode of season two (the whole "we're not important" bit he said to Dale) but that wrapped up literally the next episode and he was background fodder for the rest of the season. He literally went episodes without a single line and he had like maybe 5 lines in the finale. People are just wanting him to die since he's completely useless. Every other member of the group was really quite interesting, except for T-Dog.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The only major new characters introduced in season two was Hershel and Maggie. The rest were pretty useless or died quickly.
> 
> In the first season there was Carol's husband, that black chick, Andrea's sister, and that guy who got bit (I forget his name, I wanna say it starts with a J).
> 
> ...



If you blinked you would miss T-Dog. Honestly, we probably saw him more in the last episode than we did the entire season.



Spoiler



I read an interview with Glen Mazzara about T-Dog having an awesome scene in Season 3, so I guess he'll be useful next season. He also said Lori won't be any less irritating and they're not going to sugarcoat her with fake storylines.



Spoiler'd for those who find those things... spoiley.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2012)

Season 3 trailer. Rick says they've "spilled blood" for the prison so someone probably dies.



*Meryl is back baby!*


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 15, 2012)

can't effing wait


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't say I like the katana chick at all but the rest of it looks pretty good. Really psyched for the next season though regardless.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately for me and anyone who has read the comic, we know of a major spoiler about a character, that is ofcourse assuming they keep to the comics with that but from the trailer (Saw it yesterday), they seem to be keeping with the comics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> zactar said:
> 
> 
> > first season was good, but season two is awful
> ...



So? Season 1 is still really good and one of the best opening to a series ever.

I've actually gotten bored with this show. I don't know, but the more they dragged it out on Hershel's farm, the less I cared for the show.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jul 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Unfortunately for me and anyone who has read the comic, we know of a major spoiler about a character, that is ofcourse assuming they keep to the comics with that but from the trailer (Saw it yesterday), they seem to be keeping with the comics.





Spoiler



Haven't watched the new trailer yet, what is the spoiler in regards to? I'm current with the comics.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for me and anyone who has read the comic, we know of a major spoiler about a character, that is ofcourse assuming they keep to the comics with that but from the trailer (Saw it yesterday), they seem to be keeping with the comics.
> ...





Spoiler



It appears to follow the comics very closely by what was shown in the trailer and therefore, I'm guessing leading to the death of Lori.


----------



## nutella (Jul 18, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Maverick Lunar X said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...


To date, this hasn't been a problem. I mean, look at Shane and how completely different that story turned out.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jul 19, 2012)

I was REALLY hoping the series would become a "what if Shane lived" type thing.


gifi4 said:


> Maverick Lunar X said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...





Spoiler



I'm really hoping for this. Can't stand dat bitch :| Also holycrapdixonbrothersreunion


----------



## taaksonz (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I preference to watch this show.. watched it in mine leisure time...I have watched all the episodes......
I loved all the characters of this show....most fave character is Rick Grimes...


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler



The best show on amc I can't wait for season 3
 I have seen all the episodes and it pretty messed up when shane died cause after they got done talking about the baby and rick wife I thought they were cool, but I was wrong after I have seen a few of last episodes from season Two lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> The best show on amc I can't wait for season 3  I have seen all the episodes and it pretty messed up ~snip, but I was wrong after I have seen a few of last episodes from season Two lol


USE A SPOILER TAG.


```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 24, 2012)

soulx said:


> USE A SPOILER TAG.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


My bad i forgot lol


----------



## Lican (Jul 25, 2012)

Loving it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2012)

T-Dog spoke!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2012)

soulx said:


> T-Dog spoke!



Now he has only 6 more lines left in the season. I'm on the edge of my seat!

Also AMC is absolutely terrible with keeping spoilers as, you know, SPOILERS. Every ad for Breaking Bad spoils the fourth season finale. Every preview of the next season spoils a gigantic plot point.

Keep it in your pants AMC, this isn't prom night.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > T-Dog spoke!
> ...


I think someone needs to teach AMC about spoiler tags.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sagat said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



I think AMC assumes that people who watch their channel...watch their shows.  Can you really spoil something your audience has already seen?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I think AMC assumes that people who watch their channel...watch their shows.  Can you really spoil something your audience has already seen?



AMC also shows like, you know, movies. That's what they originally did. It sucks to be watching Highlander only to have "SPOILER ALERT" pop up and ruin the entire series. Also it's a kinda piss poor way of attracting more people to the show. "Did Breaking Bad interest you? Well Gustavo dies in the season four finale! Have fun fuckface!"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> AMC also shows like, you know, movies. That's what they originally did. It sucks to be watching Highlander only to have "SPOILER ALERT" pop up and ruin the entire series. Also it's a kinda piss poor way of attracting more people to the show. "Did Breaking Bad interest you? Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in a twist of irony, you just spoiled it for anyone who might lurking this thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > AMC also shows like, you know, movies. That's what they originally did. It sucks to be watching Highlander only to have "SPOILER ALERT" pop up and ruin the entire series. Also it's a kinda piss poor way of attracting more people to the show. "Did Breaking Bad interest you? Well
> ...



I'm only preparing them for what AMC would have done anyway.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not long now. I honestly can't wait for season 3. Although the characters just seem so different after playing 4 episodes of the game xD.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 11, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Not long now. I honestly can't wait for season 3. Although the characters just seem so different after playing 4 episodes of the game xD.


Yea been waiting for this since the season finale ^^


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to watching Season 3 while it's actually airing.  Just got around to watching Season 2 the other day, after not having seen it at all when it was originally aired, so I don't want to miss out on the fun again.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Forstride said:


> I'm looking forward to watching Season 3 while it's actually airing.  Just got around to watching Season 2 the other day, after not having seen it at all when it was originally aired, so I don't want to miss out on the fun again.


It's not that fun waiting an entire week for the next episode =/


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 14, 2012)

Man, October is like _Walking Dead_ month!

*October 9th:* Telltale Games released Episode 4 of their game.
*October 11th-14th:* Robert Kirkman, Charlie Adlard and the cast of the TV show are at NY Comic Con right now.
*October 14th:* Season 3 premiere (tonight).
*October 17th:* Comic issue #103

Anyone here pumped for the season 3 premiere tonight?  I know I am.  I'm caught up on all the comics and Telltale Games episodes, I've watched all the Season 2/3 interim webisodes, and I've even read _Rise of the Governor_ (however I don't recommend it; it's absolutely shitty, high school-level writing--I suppose you can read it for supplemental background to the comics, but don't expect Stephen King quality).

My body is ready.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, I plan to watch it in three hours and eleven minutes. This season is going to be great since I've read it a bit up on the comics.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

I finished the episode. Some thoughts spoiled below.



Spoiler



Can't say I was as into this premiere as the others. Season two had a phenomenal two hour premiere, and this really could've benefited from it. They don't even bring up the Governor, Merle, barely show Andrea and Katanarama, and not much exciting happens until the finale when Hershel gets bitten. Also that really fucking sucks. I love Hershel and his Yosemite Sam beard.

Also for any players of the game, Episode 2 PTSD anyone?

But really could've used a two hour premiere and get us more acclimated with the new environment. Show Andrea and Afro Samurai meet the Governor, introduce him, make some more developments in the prison, end with the Hershel plot twist/prison inmates plot twist/maybe Merle if they feel lucky.

Rick is also a much darker character, in fact he talks and acts a lot like Shane now. I guess it's kinda cool to show their desperation and just how second nature the world has become to them. Now they can kill Walkers with a smile on their face.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I finished the episode. Some thoughts spoiled below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious 



Spoiler



By Katanarama, do you mean, Michonne (Prounounced Me-Shawn) or something I'm missing/forgetting?
Also, if you've read the comics, TV Hershel suffered the same fate as comic Dale xD
Lastly, Merle will be in the next episode, it was at the end of episode (The next episode preview). You could see him for a split second before it got cut to another scene.
Second Lastly, The Governer doesn't happen at the beginning of the prison story arc, atleast not in the comics, so that's why they didn't bring it up.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2012)

Spoiler: Actual Spoilers!



This episode ended somewhat similarly to the end of the comic issue #13.  In fact, with the exception of Herschel's leg getting amputated, this entire episode is pretty much the plot for issue #13.

I like how Carl isn't a little shit anymore and can kill zombies without hesitation.  I didn't care much for him in season 2, always following the adults into dangerous situations without permission, stealing guns, almost getting himself killed, indirectly getting Dale killed, etc.  And did you notice the little "thing" between him and Beth?  In the comic it was Sophia who became his "girlfriend."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: Actual Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The thing with Beth is really fucking creepy though. Carl's like how old? And Beth is how old? There looks like a large age gap between them both. I just... ugh. Please don't do this, Walking Dead writers.



EDIT: And @gifi4:



Spoiler



Yeah, I just don't know her name. Personally I think the idea of just having some katana-wielding, zombie carrying chick in what is otherwise supposed to be a realistic zombie show is stupid. I thought it was clever though that they show her using the zombies to carry supplies and stuff but the katana stuff really took me out of my suspension of disbelief. Like chopping someone's head through the skull isn't that easy. It just seems really silly. I know fans love her but, as a "non-fan" who hasn't read the comics, I think she's a bad design choice for the show. The film buff will always outweigh the "appreciation for the source material" guy for me.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I finished the episode. Some thoughts spoiled below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I loved Hershel too. As soon as I saw the belt come off, I knew what was about to happen. I was like, oh shit he's gonna do it!


Then I was sad.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with Beth is really fucking creepy though. Carl's like how old? And Beth is how old? There looks like a large age gap between them both. I just... ugh. Please don't do this, Walking Dead writers.





Spoiler



I thought the same thing.  In the comic he's supposed to be 8 years old.  In the show he's much older (13 years old).  Beth isn't in the comic as far as I know, but she's 16 on the show.

I guess a _*biological*_ age difference of 3 years isn't so bad, but at that young of an age, it's a pretty big difference.  Since boys develop more slowly than girls, the _*emotional / physiological (hormonal, etc.)*_ age difference is probably more like 5-6 years.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2012)

I was pleased with this episode, it went by quite quickly although I'm thinking "so what did they do with their vehicles?", I mean those things are highly valuable for their survival and obviously they have fuel which would be quite rare at this point.

And still...the grass is far too short.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2012)

It's still following the comics story and there are the same characters?
I thought it was quite different in the first season, maybe they went back on track.


I liked that s03e01, they all changed their own psychology over the past winter, but we can sense a lot of tension between them now.




Spoiler: About katana




I thought it was a guy, I was surprised to see it's a girl.
I'm curious to understand why her zombies are not aggressive, even without arms or mouth they would always try to catch living bodies, but not with these two.





Spoiler: about the virus




Something I'm not understanding is why don't they transform if they already have the virus in them?
Being hurt, bitten, etc. was what we thought transmitted the virus and caused death/reborn.

What does contains a bite or hurt that they currently don't have in them?




I would like to try the games too. you seems to like it a lot.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 16, 2012)

Just saw s03e01. Awesome that something finally happens. I really love the effects. Tho I hate the stupidity of the characters. Why waste bullets on zombies which can't reach you and you've got a melee weapon!?

Hopefully this season won't all be played out in the same location.
According to my friends, the magazines were only 1 part in the location. Not 13 whole parts like previous season.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cyan said:


> It's still following the comics story and there are the same characters?
> I thought it was quite different in the first season, maybe they went back on track.
> 
> 
> ...


To answer both your questions:


Spoiler



Her zombies are aggressive. It's just rather difficult to emphasize it when they can't do anything...

The reason they don't transform unless bitten, scratched or any death because in order for the idle infection to begin attacking, the bodies immune system needs to be dead. Basically, if the person is severely sick or dead, the infection can then take over. Get what I'm saying? They are all infected but the infection is idle.


 It's vaguely explained in the comics (Both questions) somewhere Iirc.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2012)

I see, thanks.

I understand better Andrea's reaction then.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> Just saw s03e01. Awesome that something finally happens. I really love the effects. Tho I hate the stupidity of the characters. Why waste bullets on zombies which can't reach you and you've got a melee weapon!?
> 
> Hopefully this season won't all be played out in the same location.
> According to my friends, the magazines were only 1 part in the location. Not 13 whole parts like previous season.


What what?
I think you mean comics xD
Also, what do they mean by only 1 part? It wasn't 1 comic issue, it would be the equivalent to a season or half at the very least. Trust me, if it follows the comics there is a heap of stuff to come in that area.



Densetsu said:


> ~snip~ I'm caught up on all the comics and Telltale Games episodes, I've watched all the Season 2/3 interim webisodes, and I've even read _Rise of the Governor_ (however I don't recommend it; it's absolutely shitty, high school-level writing--I suppose you can read it for supplemental background to the comics, but don't expect Stephen King quality).
> 
> My body is ready.


What do you think of the comics, personally I reckon there hasn't been anywhere near as many good issues as there used to be earlier on. Issue 100 wasn't even a shock to me. (I take it you've read it, I'll leave what happens out just incase you haven't) I truly do miss the issues that I would just be on the edge of my seat by the end. Each issue used to indulge me, now I don't even have the incentive to read the issues. I have issues 101 and 102 just waiting to be read.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 16, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> This episode ended somewhat similarly to the end of the comic issue #13.


so season 3 is issue #13, and we currently have issue 103 released this month?
That's a lot of story covered in 100+ issues if 2 TV seasons only covered ~10 issues.

I don't know if the series will continue with all the comics, but I guess I'll have to find the comics one day if I want to read the full story.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm caught up on all the comics...
> ...


Really? I actually enjoy the comics.  I'm pretty excited for #103 tomorrow.  



Spoiler: *HUGE SPOILER*, don't open unless you've read the comic!



Yes, I know about the end of #100.  I'm fully aware that Robert Kirkman isn't afraid to kill anyone off--case in point: Lori and her newborn daughter.  Whenever I read the comics, I expect that anyone could die at any moment, even Rick.  No one is safe.  So I honestly can't say I was shocked about Glenn getting bludgeoned to death, but whether the comic doesn't surprise you or enthrall you anymore, you can't deny that Glenn's death *is* a huge loss to the group.  He was one of my favorite characters because he wasn't an asshole, he just did whatever he could to help out, and he always got the job done.  He was a good guy with a good heart, and he didn't allow the end of the world to take his humanity away from him.  He's been there since the very beginning (issue #2, I think).  So it's going to be weird to see how the story progresses without him.  The double-death of Lori and her baby was shocking, but neither Lori nor the baby had any major part in the story so I got over it quickly.  If anything, I think Lori made more of an impact on the story _*after*_ she died (because of how it affected Rick and Carl, their perspectives and their development as characters).





Cyan said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > This episode ended somewhat similarly to the end of the comic issue #13.
> ...


Well, I wouldn't say that the show necessarily follows the comic plot perfectly.  The show added some plot points that aren't in the comic at all.  For example: 



Spoiler: Again, *ACTUAL SPOILERS* inside!



Merle and Daryl aren't in the comic.  The whole plot point with Merle getting left at the top of the building, cutting his own hand off and escaping while the group try to rescue him was written exclusively for the TV show.  

And the story arc about Sophia going missing, the group spending almost the entire season looking for her, and finally finding her zombified in the barn, never happens in the comic.  In fact, Sophia is very much alive in the comic, even now.  She's a little messed up in the head, though.


But I agree with you that they could keep the show going for a long time.  They have plenty of material to draw on from the comics.  Every 6 issues equals one story arc, so if they produced one season for the show for each story arc, that's 103 / 6 = about 17 seasons' worth of episodes.  Even if they squeezed 2 story arcs (12 issues' worth of comics) into one season, they'd still get at least 8 years' worth of shows, which is still a very good run.  And they can always create new story arcs for the show and get more seasons from those (season 2 is a perfect example of that).  As long as the TV-exclusive story arcs don't become useless "fillers," I'm totally fine with it (though they could've done a better job with season 2 and made it more fast-paced).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just watched the video. It was good. Thankfully, things progressed pretty quickly so we won't be stuck on long boring arcs like in Season 2 (searching for Sophia...).



Spoiler



Sending Hershel was a bad idea. Rick stops Carl from coming but Hershel is fine?

I'm not liking this Carl-Beth relationship angle. I mean, the age difference just makes it weird. I'm not exactly sure how i feel about Daryl and Carol either.

Otherwise, it was a good episode









Maggie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2012)

soulx said:


> Maggie.


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Maggie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 30, 2012)

My spoiler is about s3ep3


Spoiler: Do NOT open, unless you want to be spoiled that is. :)



Well that was a boring episode. The only interesting part was the ending when the Governor is looking at all of the heads.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Oct 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is anyone else bothered about the fact that there doesnt seem to be brain contact there?

Also, I'm sure it's been pointed out already, but try to not follow the comics as a guide for the series. There's already been a lot of changes, as well as story compressing (look at what two arcs are being combined into one right now.)


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2012)

all I have to say is wow after watching that ep



Spoiler



at least they got another black guy to replace t-dog


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 5, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> all I have to say is wow after watching that ep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't know...


Spoiler



I'm going to miss his once every blue moon line 
And is it me or... does anyone who disagree with the group tend to... get killed? Dale, Shane(Disagreed about letting the prisoner go), that crazy prisoner who kept trying to kill Rick before getting axed in the head(deserved it), and now T-Dog.

And Lori's death was just terribly depressing.


 
The entire episode tonight was depressing, but I... guess in a good way?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Well since we haven't really been able to discuss the last two episodes...

Episode 3:


Spoiler



Really thought it was the worst episode of the season. The Governor is painted as stupidly bad for no reason while also being painted as a good guy. Really terrible characterization. Like The Governor takes in Andrea, Michonne, and Merle, but he doesn't even extend the offer to the military guys? I mean they're highly trained, reliable, people with a lot of supplies. The notion that they may want to join the town is far from absurd. Instead he doesn't even offer and kill them if they refuse. He just shoots them. The heads in the jar thing was just bizarre and REALLY dumb. Again, it tries to paint him as stupidly evil for no reason. That he collects heads like some witch doctor or something and just kills people for fun. And the other half of his character is a pretty nice and impressive guy whose able to keep this town secure and running in the middle of the apocalypse. What.

Also Michonne is just annoying. I can understand that she's distrustful and suspicious but she just acts like a bitch when they get free food, clothes, a warm bed, all this nice shit AND is given the offer to leave whenever she wants. The only reason she stays is because of Andrea. And she constantly gives this fucking grumpy face. I really dislike her character and the sword stuff is still completely jarring in terms of suspension of disbelief.


 
Episode 4:


Spoiler



Admittedly a much stronger episode than the last with some really solid plot twists. I thought it was kinda nice that they brought the inmate Rick essentially pushed into a room of zombies. The deaths were rather surprising too. T-Dog, I had a feeling it would happen this season as his character went completely flat after season one, having no lines, no story arcs, and essentially only filling the role of "generic muscle". Still, his death was rather tragic and how he essentially said it was his final duty to protect Carol was kinda touching.

Laurie's thing was completely surprising but admittedly melodramatic. Like just an incredibly clusterfuck of coincidences. I was waiting for a cavalcade of other shit situations to pile on top. However her death was really surprising, I didn't think they'd kill her off this early and it's nice to see that the show still keeps its characters fragile. Anyone can die, even someone as important as Laurie.

Passage of time is a bit silly though. Like I assume a long time goes by since Hershel wakes up and he starts walking (he does remark "I can't keep looking at the top of that bunk every day" or something along those lines). But for Andrea and Michonne, it's probably like a day or two. It's a bit irritating but nothing major.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2012)

I smiled all the way through when Lori was in pain and when she died.

Terrible character, should have died with the baby becoming a zombie and eating it's way out.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well since we haven't really been able to discuss the last two episodes...
> 
> Episode 3:
> 
> ...


 
Err... Wow (Mainly ep 3) 



Spoiler



The Governor didn't extend the offer because he knew they had the power to overthrow him, atleast that's the way I interpreted it. He still got the supplies and overall, less people to take care of. The heads in jar thing was absolutely retarded. I truly can't remember if you've read the comics or not but if you haven't, don't open this spoiler 



Spoiler



Comic Governor was shown to be a hard-ass, mentally fucked 'thing'. He raped Michonne and chopped Rick's hand off. I honestly doubt the series will show anything to do with the rape (Or how he has walker against human games) and I guess the head in the jars was a way to compensate for this. If it was, they could've done something MUCH better.





 
Episode 4: 



Spoiler



I hate to admit it but I've been hoping T-Dog would be killed soon, they just used him as a filler of the other black guy (Can't remember the name...Morgan and Dwayne, perhaps?) Again, comic spoiler



Spoiler



I'm pretty sure T-Dog was just to allow the story to progress 'til Morgan and Dwayne come back in, as shown in the comics.


Lori, being a comic fan and all, I knew it would happen (Sure a little different but I'm sure the other part will happen as well) and I'm happy, I honestly hate Lori, both in the comics and the series. She truly wasn't important to the story after the comings with Shane (No adult-related pun intended).


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 5, 2012)

Spoiler: ep 4 spoiler



T-Dog finally starts becoming an interesting character and then he dies.  I'm not sure if I care that Rick's wife died or not. I feel bad for him but not really for her. Also. Hershel walks!


----------



## Forstride (Nov 5, 2012)

Spoiler



The end of last night's episode with Rick mourning was just awful.  It didn't feel real at all.  The rest of the episode was just awesome though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Forstride said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The end of last night's episode with Rick mourning was just awful. It didn't feel real at all. The rest of the episode was just awesome though.


 


Spoiler



It was a bit goofy but I did like its uncanny nature. Like just how you'd react in that situation is something not many people can say they've experienced. Since it's a rather foreign concept I won't really say if it was terrible acting or a genius performance.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

Spoiler



I was pretty unaffected by episode 4 until the last minute or so, when Rick was talking about going back in and then they hear the baby cry.  I was more bummed for Carl having to see his mom go through that and put a bullet in her head than I was for Laurie actually dying.  I hated her character since the beginning of season 2...  Then seeing Rick's reaction and seeing Carl standing there with the gun in his hand...  If the episode was 5 minutes long and consisted of only that scene and the credits, I would have been satisfied


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Spoiler



im pretty amped to see what is going to happen on the next episode, after watching the preview. Ricks breakdown is really going to have an effect on the entire group. Now what interests me, is how rick will handle his new child. Will he despise the child and blame it for his wifes death, or will he dedicate every fiber of his being for its well being? Furthermore, is how the child will effect the entire group. It can pose a great threat if it so much as crys, and attracts more walkers.
But my largest hype, is to see what will continue to go on in the community that M and the other girl are at (I cant remember their names) The community is drawing more of my attention then Ricks group is right now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 8, 2012)

@Forstride


Spoiler



I disagree completely. That scene was definitely genuine, amazing acting performance. I think he bent down to comfort Carl at first but then realized what happened (and the fact that Carl had to shoot his mom). I shed manly tears.

And T-Dog. D:







But he's been replaced already with that new guy from the prison.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

So, last night's episode..



Spoiler



Okay show, you're trying way too hard to paint the Governor as stupidly crazy and evil. Like it almost feels like the show is telling itself "Okay, he's evil, I mean he's REALLY evil!" Like what ever happened to a villain who wasn't so one dimensionally crazy? I mean Shane played a good antagonist because, despite being a bit wacky, he had his points and in the end you felt that he was misunderstood, or just Rick in another light (especially seeing how Rick basically acts like Shane now). They're like "LOOK AT THE GOVERNOR! HE KEEPS AROUND HIS ZOMBIE DAUGHTER! HE'S CRAZY!" and "LOOK! HE HAS WEIRD ZOMBIE BOXING MATCHES! HE'S CRAZY!" It's a bit out of hand.

Also am I the only one who thinks this show's action is getting tremendously worse? It starts looking really fake now and it looked a lot better in earlier seasons, probably because it wasn't so focused on this massive zombie killing sprees and each zombie kill was a bit more "personal". But the action with Michonne is fucking awful and completely breaks my suspension of disbelief. She cuts a zombie in half, diagonally, with a katana. It's fucking dumb. That can't fucking happen. You're cutting through like so much goddamn muscle and bone. You see Rick have a hard time cutting Hershel's leg off but she can cut a zombie in fucking half with a little whisk of her sword? It's just so fucking bad. The stuff with Rick also gets some really bad CG in it and it looks really fake. I know it's just a hurtle of the show and it won't have the production values of a major film but just avoid it then. Like I kinda liked the dolly close up of Rick's face as he's just maniacally killing zombies, I don't really see why they needed to truck the camera around to show the gore. The show is gorey and gritty, we get it.

Like I'm finding myself to increasingly dislike this show the more it goes on. There's still some really solid stuff and characters in it, I just can't stand everyone who isn't Hershel, Maggie, and Glenn basically.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 12, 2012)

Spoiler



thank god I wasnt the only one, because when I was watching the show, I kind of had a thought in my mind. "This show is starting to take a turn towards resident evil." 
By this, I mean its going from survival horror, to just small anticipation cutscenes and then mass horde slaying. Dont get me wrong, a lot of episodes still stick to how the series has been, but last night irked me a little bit. 
Especially the governor scenes. The second I saw the daughter I was like "Wow, returning hershel ideals much?" I was satisfied with all the floating heads in jars, i didnt need excessiveness.
Now i didnt expect the whole gladiator battle thing at all, but I kind of wish theyd make the blonde girl fight in it. I cannot stand her charecter since the moment i started watching the show. 
Michonne interests me as a charecter, but at the same time she kind of annoys me as one of those "Im a lone warrior with a mysterious past that you couldnt understand herpderp."
Now, if someone could tell me what happened in the last five mins, id greatly apreciate it, because the power went out at my house and lost the recording ;o;


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 12, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Now, if someone could tell me what happened in the last five mins, id greatly apreciate it, because the power went out at my house and lost the recording ;o;





Spoiler



Merle wins the zombie arena match, Andrea sits in the bleachers looking very disturbed by the barbaric spectacle she's just witnessed while everyone else cheers around her.

Cut to the following morning, Daryl walks up to Lori's grave and places a Cherokee rose on the grave (the same kind of flower that he gave to Carol as a symbol of hope for her missing daughter back in season 2).

Cut to the dark prison tunnels, where Rick is slumped against the wall, sitting on the ground next to the dead (re-dead?) zombie that ate Lori. An old rotary phone happens to be in the corridor. It rings, Rick is surprised. He picks it up and says "Hello?" and the episode ends. If you read the comic, you'll know what's coming next.


 
*EDIT*


Spoiler



Actually, I think Daryl might have put the flower on Carol's grave, not Lori's. There are three graves on the prison grounds: one for T-Dog, one for Lori, and it's not clear who the third grave is for. Carol went missing at the end of episode 4, and we don't know if she's dead or not. I guess it can be assumed that the grave is meant for her, but at this point we have no solid evidence that she's dead.  Daryl probably put the Cherokee rose on the grave in the hope that they would find Carol again.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm glad that they're still following the comics, with the phone and what-not. I truly am wondering what will happen to the baby. Even non-comic followers can obviously realise that Rick has his hands tied with leading the group, there's no way in damn hell he would be able to take care of her. Comic spoiler



Spoiler



I'm assuming she'll die the same way, just without Lori, perhaps with a useless group member holding the baby. Quite frankly, I think it'll be Hershell, this is about where he died in the comics iirc,


 
Anyway,


Guild McCommunist said:


> So, last night's episode..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Well, the kills aren't as "personal" anymore because none of them give a damn anymore, they're all just a waste of time, so they get killed. However, at the beginning of the series, you see the bicycle girl, Hannah, as a walker and Rick has so much trouble killing her. It means nothing to them anymore. Anyway, with the kills being more-so fake, I have to agree. 



Spoiler



Michonne tears through walkers as if they were just bodies without bones. Something needs to be changed for that, tbh.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoiler






Guild McCommunist said:


> So, last night's episode..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't help but disagree with every single part of this post. I honestly don't think the Governor is being portrayed as stupidly crazy and evil. For every crazy or evil thing he's done there's been exposition of some sort to explain his reasoning. How much further from the Governor are Rick & the group at this point? In case you've forgotten, the same Rick that wanted to help everyone and their grandmother the previous two seasons was ready to kill the whole group of prisoners this season. Rick is responsible for like 6 people. The Governor is responsible for like 160... It seems to me that everything he's done has been in the best interests of those people.  It's the nature of the world at this point.  It's more silly to me how shocked what's her name was with the wrestling match...

I can't fault him at all for keeping his daughter around. I imagine I'd do the same with my son.

Michonne is cutting through rotten, decrepit flesh and bone...with a regularly sharpened katana.
Exhibit A:


Spoiler








Rick was cutting through a man's leg with what again? With how much momentum behind each strike? Honestly, when Rick was cutting off Hershel's leg I turned to my wife and said, "Why didn't he stand up and take it off with a single blow? Why did he just sit there and hack away at it with 2' swings???"

And, you're complaining about a focus on gore and special effects in the episode directed by Greg Nicotero???


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



I just feel that a character who is evil shouldn't have to have so much effort put into proving he's evil. TWD as a TV series has always been about grey areas with characters. Yeah, Shane is a bad guy, and he's designed to be hated, but in the end you understand him. He was doing what no one else would but had to be done. He was taking the initiative that Rick wasn't. And by the end of the season, you see Rick take up a lot of Shane's attributes. But you're still supposed to like Rick. With the Governor, it almost feels like the character is just looking at the screen saying "Here's a list of why I'm evil." I want a grey area with my villains, characters that are evil but you see their motives and understand them. I mean they can make a chaotic evil villain but that's not what TWD does, and it isn't what they paint the Governor as. It's a tug-of-war between a neutral evil and chaotic evil character and it really makes it feel silly. I mean keeping heads in jars, killing innocent military men, and having these bizarre zombie boxing matches is rather chaotic evil but you're supposed to sympathize with him as he lost his family and all this stuff.

It's not that hard to make him neutral evil either. Make him rule the town with an iron fist. He'd be a great parallel to the new Rick. Even Rick remarks at the end of season two "this is not a democracy" and they should have shown themes of that with the Governor.

As for Michonne, it's still bone, and it's still a katana. If she was using Connor MacLeod then I might consider the whole "cutting an enemy straight in half" thing but it's still a zombie. I mean you see in season two, Shane gets his knife stuck in a zombie's skull and you do notice some noticeable difficulty when he's stabbing zombies. But as the show progresses, the gore gets more and more ridiculous and the action feels so unrealistic. It may be rotting muscle and bone but she's a relatively small person with a katana cutting a zombie, whose still made of some significant bone and mass, in half, with no issue. It's wholly unrealistic. Not to mention she's been with Andrea for what, 8 months, and she's probably been on her own for more. Swords and any bladed weapon dull, especially when you're cutting through people.

Also I'm not quite sure you can hack through someone's leg with a single swing with a small hand axe. I mean if you play the Telltale Games, there's a particularly gripping part where you have to hack through a guy's leg to free him from a bear trap. It's really gripping and cringe worthy. It's probably why they made the scene drawn out in the show as well.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



your description of Shane precisely matches my description of the Governor...  The Governor is not being presented any differently than Shane was, only, the Governor actually has the power to do all the things Shane couldn't.  Innocent military men? Sure.  But also a liability.  How long before those military men lead others to the town and a battle over resources ensues?  Do you think those men would have been happy to stay and keep their mouths shut?  Not likely.  So take what you need and defend what's yours.

There's nothing crazy at all about the staged fights.  They serve their purpose exactly as they're meant to.  If Rick's small group is as much of a clusterfuck as it is, what would a group of hundreds of them look like.  Creating a spectacle to keep the minds of the people occupied is a fairly standard practice throughout history...

The head in the jars?  Yeah, I can't say much about that.  That's crazy.

As far as Michonne, did you not watch that video?  Shane had trouble with a knife?  That's physics bud.  No weight = no momentum.  And these walkers have been dead and rotting for 8 months since then.  Bones don't maintain their density indefinitely, and she's obviously had plenty of time and practice dummies.

And...suspension of disbelief?   ...in a television show about...the zombie apocalypse...?  Lol


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just chipping in my two cents, because this just bugs me:



Spoiler



Every piece of fiction, no matter the genre or form, has the suspension of disbelief. Shows need to define the fictional universes their characters inhabit; there have to be rules, boundaries, limitations. Immersing people in these locales is a lot like setting up a house of cards; it takes a lot of effort to build and maintain, and one wrong move can bring it all crashing down at once.

Take Star Wars, for instance; sure, there's fantastical space flight and laser swords, but the characters are still humans, with all the vulnerabilities and weaknesses that implies. If Han Solo were to, for example, manage to breathe in space, that would break the suspension of disbelief. The rules are shattered, and this takes the viewer out of the story.

When human bodies start getting sliced like butter with a katana of all things (especially since the series tries to maintain a gritty, serious tone), then yeah, that shatters the immersion. Bone density degradation does not happen that dramatically and that quickly; human bodies do not just turn into walking Playdough like that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



But Shane didn't keep heads in jars and comb his zombie daughter's hair or stage zombie boxing matches. Shane did the dirty work no one wanted to and was understood for that. I mean all the bad things Shane did (kill Otis, kill the zombies in the barn, kill the kid they find) were done for the good of the group. Shane saw killing Otis as the only way to save Carl and it was a choice of either them both dying or one of them dying and saving Carl. He killed the zombies in the barn because they put them all at risk. He killed the kid because they wanted to but no one had the balls. All the things that classify Shane as an antagonist make him understandable and tragic. Everything that they use to classify the Governor as evil (zombie boxing matches, jars in heads, killing the soldiers, creepy zombie daughter) don't make him likeable at all, they make him stupidly evil. Like it's okay to have chaotic evil villains, like The Joker in Batman is a good example. But the Governor doesn't fit that, both in his role and in how they try to present him, but the way they characterize him is chaotic evil. It just doesn't work.

As for killing the soldiers, there's nothing that would make him believe they'd lead others in the town. You heard the story of the chopper pilot and it's not like they were some rapey 28 Days Later soldiers. They were protecting civilians in a base until someone got bit and it spread like wildfire. They were forced to run away. I'm sure if they saw someone maintaining a town that's safe they'd go behind the Governor. To kill them off the bat without assessing what they are (well trained, well disciplined military men that provide combat experience and muscle to the group) is just stupidly evil. If he saw they could be a threat to his power after maybe assessing them a bit more and then killed them it'd portray the Governor as a bad guy but not in a stupidly evil sense, more in a power-hungry sense. Which is an understandable perspective.

As for the staged fights, the scene just felt laughable. Like literally it was just the Governor trying to say "Wait wait I'm not chaotic evil!" by listing off a bunch of dumb reasons on why it's "fine". It's not fine, it's completely psycho. If they wanted to blow off steam go organize a karaoke night or a wiffleball game. Having a goddamn gladiator match with zombies is absolutely dumb.

Going on the Michonne thing again, if we're going to factor in 8 months of rot, let's factor in other things. Michonne has no formal sword training, and it takes a lot of time to master swordsmanship. She's been using this sword for at least 8 months, probably much more (before she met Andrea). Swords dull, especially something as flimsy as a katana. I don't think Michonne is hitting the weights every day either, she probably isn't eating well either, so she's malnourished and isn't well built. If the zombies' bones were so brittle, they'd probably just collapse in on themselves. The zombies are still some solid mass, factor that in with the type of sword (irregardless of the video, katanas aren't known for slicing people in twain), the condition it's in, and the person swinging it, and it's not just a bit unrealistic, it's entirely unrealistic.

And I'd pass off the katana thing in something that isn't The Walking Dead. It is supposed to be realistic. I know zombies aren't but the show is designed to be realistic. It's not meant to be a Zombieland type of film that's supposed to be splattery fun, it's a drama. It can't play both a zombie hack and slash flick and a character-driven drama at the same time. If I wanted to have zombie gore porn, as I said before, I'd play Resident Evil, Dead Rising, Left 4 Dead, or watch Zombieland, Evil Dead, etc. If I want a realistic drama with zombies, I'll watch TWD.


----------



## retrodoctor (Nov 14, 2012)

Honest question here, but how many people stumble across this thread and expect it to be somewhat spoiler free? I understand you guys are taking the necessary precautions in case someone comes in here for whatever reason unrelated to the TV show, but I feel like discussion is more fluid with the spoiler tags since it you have to click every. single. one. if you want to see a full conversation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Honest question here, but how many people stumble across this thread and expect it to be somewhat spoiler free? I understand you guys are taking the necessary precautions in case someone comes in here for whatever reason unrelated to the TV show, but I feel like discussion is more fluid with the spoiler tags since it you have to click every. single. one. if you want to see a full conversation.


 
Yeah, I've been mulling this for a while (not just this thread, but any TV related thread like Dexter for instance) and I'm thinking we should start putting a spoiler warning in the title or opening post and let it be spoiler free. The majority of people in these threads are probably up-to-date anyway and just want to discuss recent episodes, it's very rarely newcomers to the show just going "hay i wanna see dis show".

So I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 14, 2012)

I find the show about walking, undead cannibals to be unrealistic.

No one knows at this point whether Michonne has "sword training".
We've zombie heads get bashed in and flattened under boots.  We've seen zombie limbs get broken and pulled apart with little effort.  We saw a zombie last season get ripped in half by merely tying a rope around it and pulling.  Yet, a sword, which we've seen Michonne sharpening onscreen multiple times, is too much...  Y'all need to get your suspension of disbelief checked.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I find the show about walking, undead cannibals to be unrealistic.
> 
> No one knows at this point whether Michonne has "sword training".
> We've zombie heads get bashed in and flattened under boots. We've seen zombie limbs get broken and pulled apart with little effort. We saw a zombie last season get ripped in half by merely tying a rope around it and pulling. Yet, a sword, which we've seen Michonne sharpening onscreen multiple times, is too much... Y'all need to get your suspension of disbelief checked.


 
Well, there has to be a level of realism to how anything is presented. The show made a point to show it's a realistic take on an unrealistic perspective. If it wanted to carve itself as unrealistic, you'd have them running around with chainsaws and cheap one-liners. But it's not. Just because the idea of a zombie apocalypse is unrealistic doesn't mean the show isn't.

There's a difference between a blunt object impacting a head and cutting a head in half with a sword. They're both entirely different. As per the well zombie, that was pulled in half by a horse and a crew of guys. It was also in that well for a while and was all soggy and bloated. Like soggy cereal.

Michonne just feels like she's cut from some type of grindhouse flick honestly and doesn't fit a show as serious as TWD at all.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well, there has to be a level of realism to how anything is presented. The show made a point to show it's a realistic take on an unrealistic perspective. If it wanted to carve itself as unrealistic, you'd have them running around with chainsaws and cheap one-liners. But it's not. Just because the idea of a zombie apocalypse is unrealistic doesn't mean the show isn't.
> 
> There's a difference between a blunt object impacting a head and cutting a head in half with a sword. They're both entirely different. As per the well zombie, that was pulled in half by a horse and a crew of guys. It was also in that well for a while and was all soggy and bloated. Like soggy cereal.
> 
> Michonne just feels like she's cut from some type of grindhouse flick honestly and doesn't fit a show as serious as TWD at all.



Well damn...  I guess my suspension of disbelief was shattered the 100th consecutive time Daryl one-shotted a walker with a goddamned crossbow...  Or Rick bullseyed a walker with his six-shooter that he never seems to run out of ammo for...


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoiler



I felt the same way at the end of season 2 when Michonne shows up in a hood with two "pet" walkers and a slash of light. My first (somewhat jokingly) reaction was "Well, there goes the show, they are now gaining superpowers." That just didn't seem real to me. Not how the rest of the show prior had been.

But, once she was properly introduced and they explained why those pack-mule walkers weren't trying to eat Michonne and Andrea it kind of brought it back down to reality (in the TWD universe I mean). 

OH. And are they trying to suggest that part of the host's mind might still remain in the walker, it just has zero control over its movements? And that's why they are interested in Michonne and how she knew how to disable the need to feed and that those two walkers she had were close to her in some way?  I thought I remembered Governor's scientist buddy saying something like that but I wasn't really paying attention at that moment.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

_*raises hand*_

Just some of my thoughts...



Spoiler: On flesh and bone:



I dissected human cadavers for a whole year. I know enough about dead human bone and tissue to say that just about all of the things you see in _TWD_ are pretty unrealistic.

In life, bone actually has some flex to it (kind of like a golf ball). In death, bone doesn't get any softer. If anything, it gets harder because the osteoblasts and osteoclasts are no longer functioning to make it the dynamic tissue that it is. A skull is of about the same hardness as a coconut, but it isn't actually hollow like a coconut. It has bone that runs all throughout the interior that provide structural support like beams. So it's actually _tougher_ than a coconut. You can't crush a human skull by stepping on it. Try breaking a coconut by stomping on it as hard as you can. You'll sprain your ankle before the coconut gives.

As for dead tissue, this can vary depending on how preserved it is. Cadaver tissue tends to be tough like jerky, because it's been preserved in a formaldehyde-like liquid (they stopped using formaldehyde in my med school because it's carcinogenic--I forget what they use now). Bodies that are prepped for burial aren't as preserved as dissection cadavers, but they're still preserved somewhat because they're drained of all their blood (which is replaced with embalming fluid) and all the vital organs are removed prior to burial. Now, if you were to find the body of someone who was murdered and dumped in the woods, it would be liquefied in a lot of places because of bacterial infection. This would be the zombie body type you would most likely encounter, since most of them were killed by infection and left to die exposed to the elements without any kind of preservation. In fact, if a dead body is left _intact_ and lying around long enough, there's a high probability it will eventually explode from the buildup of gas in the intestine and stomach (basically an atomic fart). I'm surprised the zombies in the show remain in such good shape. I would expect to see a lot of exploded zombies that can't support their upper bodies in an upright position due to the huge gap where their entire midsection used to be.

Decayed tissue on a walker would probably be soft enough to cut through relatively easily, but the bone would remain really hard. Which brings me to my next thought...





Spoiler: On katanas:



The whole time I was watching season 1 and 2 (before I got into the comics, and before I knew about Michonne), I was thinking, "Why the hell aren't they using katanas?" I always thought that a properly-made katana would be the perfect weapon. It's silent, has reach, and requires no ammo.

When I say "properly-made," I'm talking about the kind that is made by swordsmiths, not the cheap knockoffs that you can buy online. I was obsessed with real katana when I lived in Japan. I lived in Gifu prefecture, about 2 hours from the city of Seki, where the best swords in Japan are made. (As an aside, here's a video my friend uploaded from one of our trips to Seki. That's my voice in the video.)

It takes 6-12 months to make a _real_ katana. These days there are few practicing master swordsmiths in Japan with the skill to make one, and a real katana would cost anywhere from $50,000-$200,000. The $200 ones you can buy anywhere in the US are just stamped out of steel sheet and sharpened. The stamped blade of an imitation katana is brittle and would break easily. The forged blade of a real katana would be able to cut through bone easily. Back in the day of samurai, katana were designed for decapitation. You could easily cut a body in half (transverse) at the abdomen level, because the only bone in that area is the spinal column. Any tissue and organs in the surrounding area would have been long-rotted away, or liquefied.

As for Michonne's upward diagonal slash that cut the zombie in half (sagitally), that was total bullshit. Even though a katana is sharp enough to cut through bone, she sliced through 12 ribs, the vertebral column, probably the scapula (and maybe even the clavicle--it was too fast so I didn't catch it), and she did it with a move that had absolutely no power behind it. She did it with such finesse, you'd think there was nothing but blood in that zombie's torso. If you used a _real_ katana and you did an overhead swing straight downward, you could _probably_ cut through a body sagitally but I don't know if you'd be able to cut it completely in half.

According to Michonne (both in the comic and in the show), she said she found the katana in some teenage neighbor's house. I'm almost certain her katana is one of those fake ones. She wouldn't have been able to do what she did with a real katana, let alone the fake one she found.

And if you drove a knife (or screwdriver, or ice pick, etc.) into the top of a walker's skull, you wouldn't be able to pull it out without using your foot to step on the head and using both hands to pull out the knife. Yes, I've stabbed a human skull before. I drove a dissecting needle into a skull and the only way I could get it out was by jiggling it for 15 minutes to make the hole wider.

Speaking of all this business of stabbing a zombie in the head...





Spoiler: On the brain:



The show is extremely arbitrary about dispatching zombies by going for their brain. According to the show, you can damage _any_ part of the brain--as long you hit the brain--and they go down. I know a thing or two about neuroanatomy and neurophysiology, and it just doesn't make sense to me (or my fiance, for that matter).

My fiance is also a med student, and when we first started watching _TWD_ together, every time someone stabbed or shot a zombie in the head and the zombie fell, we would look at each other and just shake our heads ("That stab was waaayyy too superficial--he _totally_ missed the basal nuclei!"). We've both been wondering: what exactly are they damaging in the brain that makes the zombie go down? In the show, destroying the frontal cortex can apparently dispatch a zombie, but that doesn't make sense because the frontal cortex is responsible for higher thinking and conscience (something the zombies clearly lack), not basic instinct or motor functions. And it's clear that the cerebellum is already damaged because of their ataxic gait and overall lack of coordination. So damaging it (again) shouldn't have any affect on them, anyway.

The aforementioned basal nuclei are partly responsible for motor functions, but those are really deep in the brain. And in order to completely destroy it, you'd have to either put a bullet through it, or if you used a knife, you'd have to stick the blade in and jiggle the blade around (which would be extremely hard to do because of the skull--see my spiel above). Oh, and there are two of them. One in each hemisphere of the brain.

Are they going for the hypothalamus? Because that's the relay station for all sensory input and motor output. In other words, without the hypothalamus, you won't be able to sense anything (which includes seeing), nor will you be able to react to anything (which includes moving). But there are two hypothalami in the brain, and they're both located in the center of the brain. I've seen zombies in the show go down from a blow to the back of the head--the thalamus is nowhere near there.

In order to take a zombie out of commission completely, you would have to destroy both hypothalami, both basal ganglia, and the brain stem (refer to season 1, episode 6, where the show _tries_ to inject some realism when Dr. Jenner gives a scientific explanation of the base functions of the brain stem). You wouldn't be able to hit every structure with a single crossbow bolt (which doesn't spin like a bullet does). Really, the only surefire way to take a zombie down would be to decapitate it (a sharpened katana would be great for that). Or you could shoot it in the neck right through the spinal cord to sever the brain from the rest of the body.

As for stabbing a zombie through the eye to kill it, that wouldn't do anything either. You'd hit the optic nerve, maybe even _part_ of the thalamus behind the eye (not to be confused with the hypothalamus), but you'd miss all the important stuff above and below the eye responsible for zombie function. You also have to remember that there are two of everything in the brain: one in the right half, and another in the left half. You'd have to get at several structures located in different parts of the brain, and you'd have to do it on each side of the brain.

I could go on and on and on (and on) about neurophysiology (I just finished a 6-week theme on it at school recently). And as awesome as Maggie is:



Spoiler








I'm sorry, but that stab in the neck just wouldn't cut it.


In fact, the entire idea of a zombie is just ridiculous. It just can't happen. Aside from the nervous system, there's rigor mortis, which would prevent zombies from using their muscles because they no longer produce ATP to release their muscles from contraction. And so much other stuff.

BTW check out my sig for a better explanation of zombie brains by a Harvard MD-Ph.D 





Spoiler: On "evil":



What is "evil?" I would think that in a world gone to shit like in _TWD_, any notions of "good" and "evil," "law" and "order" get thrown out the window. At that point it just becomes about survival. For us, it's socially acceptable to watch a game of football, but not to watch prisoners on death row fight to the death because we have ethics panels and shit, and laws and a government to keep it all in check. When the government loses control, people will revert to the barbarians that we are by nature. Just look at how easily people will stoop to looting and riots when a court ruling is perceived as racist, or when a hurricane hits.

When the cultural paradigm has shifted completely to revolve around zombies, is it really so unrealistic that a community like Woodbury would incorporate zombies into their entertainment, especially when there are no authorities to answer to? It's easy to talk about "civility" and "good" and "evil" the way our society is right now, but in a zombie apocalypse, I don't think anyone would think it "evil" to keep some de-clawed, de-toothed walkers around as "pets" for their entertainment. Not after watching people die around them at the hands of walkers for the better part of a year. I guess Andrea had a problem with it, but maybe it's because it's her first time seeing it. If she was with that community from the beginning, who knows--she might have been cheering right alongside everyone else.

And what's so "evil" about the Governor keeping his daughter Penny around? "Disturbing" and "abnormal," yes, but Herschel also had his fair share of skeletons in the closet, so to speak. Hell, he had a whole _barn-full_ of them. Though, I gotta agree the collection of disembodied heads is pretty extreme, even in a zombie apocalypse.

As for shooting the soldiers, I guess that's already been touched upon. My only issue with that scene is, how was it that a ragtag group of men led by the Governor were able to take out a fully-armed group of trained, professional combatants?

One of the things the novels focus on is how the Governor became the way he is. Shitty writing notwithstanding, they make a point to show that Rick and the Governor are really not that different at all. But it's not possible to depict the character development of the Governor in the show without going off into a huge tangent. The only feasible way I could see them doing it is by making a whole series of webisodes about his backstory on the AMC website like they did after seasons 1 and 2).


My whole point is that this show is so fake that I can't even begin to cover everything I've spotted. And there are things in the show that I consider to be realistic, even if others here don't agree with me. But does that stop me from watching the show? Does that stop me from _loving_ the show? Hells no. I enjoy it, and all this talk of it being unrealistic is kind of a waste, if you ask me. I simply watch the show to escape.

I mean, how "real" does a show have to be in order to be considered "good?" Does it have to be real enough to fool the average person? Real enough to fool a master swordsmith? Real enough to fool a neurologist? If the show were _too_ realistic, it wouldn't be much of a show, now would it?

*EDIT*
There's a clear time gap between seasons 2 and 3. In that missing time gap, they survived through the winter. Since zombies presumably lack any capacity for homeostasis, I would guess that they all froze during the winter and only reanimated after thawing out in the spring. I think it would've been interesting to show some aspects of winter life.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Well damn... I guess my suspension of disbelief was shattered the 100th consecutive time Daryl one-shotted a walker with a goddamned crossbow... Or Rick bullseyed a walker with his six-shooter that he never seems to run out of ammo for...


 
I forgot to mention that but that also is a major annoyance for me. They NEVER miss. I have not seen a single bullet miss in this season. It's always a headshot. I would say if it was Rick (a rather seasoned police officer with advanced firearms training) or Daryl (a long time hunter whose proficient in firearms), I could maybe consider it. But like recently, when the zombies break into the camp, you see Carol pull out a pistol and headshot like three zombies in a row. Goddamn Carol. Not Rick, not Daryl, Carol. It really, REALLY bugs me.

Even worse, you see I believe it's Glen on the watch tower in one scene and he's literally headshotting walkers, with a pistol, from a top the watchtower a fair distance away. Not a single miss. I forgot to bring this all up but it's also a suspension of disbelief breaker.

As for evil, for a show like TWD, where there's no law, you have to judge evil by your standards. In our world and our standards, what the Governor does is recklessly evil or insane. There's no two sides to it, he's not like Shane who was evil but a lot of people could see his point. I mean the show could even have a Twilight-esque "Team Rick vs. Team Shane" thing going for it. Like everything that makes you want to hate Shane actually has a very valid point to it, what he did wasn't to classify him as evil, it was to classify him as human. For the Governor, a lot of his decisions are both impractical for the sake of being evil or just plain crazy. Like shooting the guardsmen before assessing what they can bring to the group makes him evil. The other side would be "He wanted their shit" but there could have been a fair amount of potential in the personnel themselves. Even just a simple scene where it shows the Governor debating with one of his men (the scientist guy for example, even the Governor says something along the lines of "You're here to disagree with me", almost giving him the role of adviser among other things) about keeping the guardsmen around but the Governor saying "There's too much risk" or something would make me feel more secure with his decision. For the boxing matches, if he wanted to blow off steam, go get some acoustic guitars for a music night. Go set up a wiffleball field. Have some small Christmas party. I don't know, they're all solutions to the problem, having boxing matches with zombies around is not. I know we're both in agreement on the "heads in jars" thing but it's just further evidence to show they classify him as only a generic evil bad guy with poor or no motives for being evil instead of someone whose evil for a good reason.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn...That was intense...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, much better episode than the last one. Of course it has its groan moments (or "groanments") now and then but it wouldn't be TWD if there wasn't something eyeroll-worthy in each episode.

My eyeroll moment goes towards the Andrea-Governor romance. Mainly because A) I could smell it from a mile away and B) it was stupid. Andrea is just a stupid character and the show would be so much better if she was digitally edited out and if she just offed herself at the end of season one like she should've.

Second groanment goes to the whole Hanging on the Telephone thing which was dead obvious that he was a bit loosey in the goosey. Seemed like a good chunk of show wasted. We get it, he's sad over Laurie and now he accepts it. Didn't need half an episode to show a guy sitting in a room waiting for the phone.

Also someone turned autoaim off. For the first half of the season they're plucking headshots across the map but now Katniss here can't even shoot a zombie with a bow and Merle is a terrible shot.

Otherwise some pretty decent plot twists. Glenn and dat ass getting captured, Michonne (despite being the worst character on the show, yeah she beats Andrea folks) turning up at the prison, stuff like that. Actual shit that matters.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 21, 2012)

I was screwing around on Photoshop and came up with this:


----------



## Icealote (Nov 23, 2012)

I tend to skip when the show starts focusing on the Governor and Andrea. Its boring as. It makes my 40 minute show turn into less than 20 minute  Cant wait for this arc or whatever part of this story ends. Or at least Governor and Andrea dying.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 24, 2012)

Icealote said:


> I tend to skip when the show starts focusing on the Governor and Andrea. Its boring as. It makes my 40 minute show turn into less than 20 minute  Cant wait for this arc or whatever part of this story ends. Or at least Governor and Andrea dying.


I totally agree with you. Their part of the episodes are always boring ass conversations and the predictable romance. I want to see what Ricks group does.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 26, 2012)

This episode was pretty good. Ill tell you what, im going to be very upset if glenn doesnt make it or maggie. Im also rather upset about her almost r*pe seen. My heart was racing and I was just like "Im gonna stop watching if I have to witness this."
other then that, pretty exciting setup for next episode. Im interested to find out what happens next. Glad i didnt read the comic, so i can keep guessing!


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 26, 2012)

they used a lot from the comic, but with different characters.

comic spoilers (seriously don't read it if you are planning to read it later...)


Spoiler



Michonne and Rick get captured, Rick gets his already damaged hand cut off (which they kind of referenced intentional or not when they told Maggie that she would see Glenn's hand) and Michonne is violated and tortured by the governor (a very shocking part of the comic) in the other room. Glad it didn't turn out the same way.


 
Chavosaur, even if you have read the comic before watching the show, it still keeps you guessing! Some parts you can kind of recognize but it's usually with different characters involved. The show took an ENTIRELY different direction, which I think is a good thing instead of just repeating what some already know. But alas, this isn't a discussion about the comic version so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just seen the episode, it was pretty good.



Spoiler



Maggie's near-rape scene really kept me on the edge of my seat. Topless Maggie is super hot but...definitely not like this. That was just fucked up. Apparently in the comics, there is a full-on rape scene but I don't think the producers have enough balls to do that on a primetime television show.

I'm not so sure how safe Carl and the rest are at the prison. The guys from Woodbury could easily just go and takeover the prison now that Rick and the crew are out.

And that hobo scene didn't make much sense. Threatening to call the cops. It's been a year now, surely in that time-frame, he would have found out that the world went to shit. Unnecessary plothole.


Fuck mid-season finales. What happened to the days when a full season was aired without these stupid breaks? >:(

Can't wait until the next episode. Finally, we get to see the Ricktatorship vs. Woodbury!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

It's good that the series has diverted from it's "stupid" stage and is actually having stuff happening. The Governor/Andrea stuff is kinda boring but shit's happening and the Team Prison (to use that lame hashtag from Talking Dead) is becoming interesting.

Actually interested in seeing the midseason finale.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 27, 2012)

Spoiler



That hobo guy was either filler for the episode or just so the crew can see what the chick is capable of. Either way it was a waste of time.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 1, 2012)

Some one explain to me what happened to Andrea not being preggers anymore? I skipped any scenes with her opening her mouth so... did she lose it or something?


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 1, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Some one explain to me what happened to Andrea not being preggers anymore? I skipped any scenes with her opening her mouth so... did she lose it or something?


Andrea wasn't pregnant, maybe you're thinking about Lori?


----------



## Icealote (Dec 1, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Andrea wasn't pregnant, maybe you're thinking about Lori?


 
No Lori was a tad more of a bitch than Andrea when she was still alive. I'm sure I saw her fat belly grasping when she was still running around with Michonne, trying to survive before ever arriving at that forsaken place.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 1, 2012)

Icealote said:


> No Lori was a tad more of a bitch than Andrea when she was still alive. I'm sure I saw her fat belly grasping when she was still running around with Michonne, trying to survive before ever arriving at that forsaken place.


Oh yeah, she was really sick and I don't think they ever explained why really. I don't remember her having a belly though, I think she wasn't eating or drinking so that could have killed it if she was prego... But I don't know about that, haha ^^

The show just got over one pregnancy though, I think it'd be too soon to just have a bunch of child births taking up what could be interesting, non-AndreaxGovernor air time!


----------



## Icealote (Dec 1, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Oh yeah, she was really sick and I don't think they ever explained why really. I don't remember her having a belly though, I think she wasn't eating or drinking so that could have killed it if she was prego... But I don't know about that, haha ^^
> 
> The show just got over one pregnancy though, I think it'd be too soon to just have a bunch of child births taking up what could be interesting, non-AndreaxGovernor air time!


 
I must be lacking sleep. I spent an hour or so looking if Andrea was pregnant. It was her clothes that made me think she was pregnant and she kept slouching/holding her back. That's what got it burned into my memory since I skip so much lol My mistake =.= Thought it was Shane's baby or something.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh wow...That was amazing.  And now we play the waiting game.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 3, 2012)

My reaction to tonights episode.
Ahem...
NOOOOOOOOO! NOT DARYL!!!!!!! ;O;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 3, 2012)

Daryl is fine (next episode preview).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> Daryl is fine (next episode preview).


 
Lol, I noticed the same thing. I was shitting my pants that they'd execute both of them and then I see Daryl running around with his signature crossbow in the preview.

I have to say, AMC is horrible with spoilers.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> Daryl is fine (next episode preview).





Guild McCommunist said:


> Lol, I noticed the same thing. I was shitting my pants that they'd execute both of them and then I see Daryl running around with his signature crossbow in the preview.
> 
> I have to say, AMC is horrible with spoilers.


"Lastly, Merle will be in the next episode, it was at the end of episode (The next episode preview). You could see him for a split second before it got cut to another scene."
That's a quote of one of my earlier posts, right before Merle was re-introduced to the show. They did it in that episode as well. Though, as I said, a split second, iirc it was less than half a second that you see Merle, guess they did it to get people to analyze the preview carefully.

Edit: This thread will pretty much die for the next couple of months, 'til Febuary xD


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 4, 2012)

Just caught the mid-season finale on zune last night I was a bit underwhelmed...  Maybe because I've been watching The Wire and Sons of Anarchy and they are so good right now (well, The Wire is ten years old, but still).  It's annoying to have a finale that is only 42 minutes long...  Sons of Anarchy has had 60 minute episodes (90 including commercials...) for the past four weeks.  It just felt like the episode was in a rush to be over...  The bit of exposition about the heads in jars and Penny was nice though.

The only things I really enjoyed were the Michonne/Governor scene and seeing Carl put his foot down with the new group in the prison.  I kept hoping for the "reunion" with Daryl and Merle considering Daryl has thought he was dead for the past year...but it was a little weak.  It was an episode full of "Daryl _almost_ saw Merle (until the end) and "Andrea _almost_ saw the group"...


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 4, 2012)

"WHAT IS HE DOING HERE?!"

Someone said that in the preview. It's a scene with two small groups of people meeting up. Someone that some people obviously don't want around, but others do.

I don't think Merle would join the group, but... The governor did turn on him, Daryl would fight to bring him in, maybe he will join again to go against the Governor.
I mean, who else could that have been referring to? If Daryl talks to Merle maybe he won't be so pissed about being left behind since he has been told by numerous people already that they went back for him, and T-Dog is gone. Rick will still probably be hated though.

Gahh, what a good episode.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 5, 2012)

Glarrahh MAlrarlhh....episode starts again next Feb. Too long to wait


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Glarrahh MAlrarlhh....episode starts again next Feb. Too long to wait


Yep.
Anyone know what the mid-season replacement is?


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 5, 2012)

This is what I got out of that last episode, so don't read if you don't want to know any spoilers.

Merle claimed he killed Michonne, Michonne kills the Governors daughter, Governor threatens Maggie/Glenn reveals group info. Andrea now realizes the Governor is evil. Daryl is a badass like usual. Black guys get replaced by more black guys. And now Michonne, Merle, Daryl, and Andrea will have to fight their way out of the town somehow.

The governor plans on punishing Merle for lying about Michonne's death, and also needs to get rid of Daryl, so this is the perfect way to do that. Have them kill each other while rallying support against the "terrorists."

Daryl won't know what to do with his brother. And Rick is up for a big surprise with the new group living in one of the cell blocks. If Merle and Daryl end up fighting each other, and one of them dies, I think Merle would die, but even then it wouldn't be very entertaining to see Michonne and Andrea sit there and let the governor get away with that.

Anyways, that is how I felt about that mid-season finale.


----------



## Icealote (Dec 5, 2012)

Vinnymac said:


> This is what I got out of that last episode, so don't read if you don't want to know any spoilers.
> 
> Merle claimed he killed Michonne, Michonne kills the Governors daughter, Governor threatens Maggie/Glenn reveals group info. Andrea now realizes the Governor is evil. Daryl is a badass like usual. *Black guys get replaced by more black guys.* And now Michonne, Merle, Daryl, and Andrea will have to fight their way out of the town somehow.
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd that hard. Sorry!

Thanks for summarising that episode. I'm still skipping anything scenes with Andrea and Governor in it. Looks like it was worth skipping over lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 5, 2012)

So I went ahead and started reading the comics a couple of weeks back and am at about issue #60. Although I like how they developed some of the characters differently in the show, I like the character development far more in the comics. It simply makes more sense overall. Oh, and Michonne in the comics only goes for heads or hands with her katana, a more realistic show of skill and probable damage causing with the sword. Anyways, on to some comic spoilers for comparison with the show. If you're interested, go ahead and pop it open and read. If you still plan on hitting the comics, none of this will destroy the experience, but it will dampen it a bit. Warning given. Some of these spoilers are rather major in my opinion, so do tread lightly.

This first spoiler is more potentially of what may come, and a bit about Tyreese from the comics. By a bit, I mean a lot. I doubt this exact path will be taken, but regardless.


Spoiler



The black man introduced in the mid season finale is known as Tyreese, if you didn't catch his name when they said it once or twice. Like in the comics, the hammer seems to be his staple weapon. Unlike in the comics, he has a small group with him. In the comics, he first meets up with the group after they've left Atlanta (by the way, they haven't gone anywhere near the CDC by issue #60 in the comics, so I'm not yet sure if the writers pulled that idea out of their asses yet), and he only has his daughter and her boyfriend with him. He quickly becomes acquainted with the group and becomes kind of like Rick's best friend.

The big spoiler about Tyreese: in the comics, the Governor chops off Tyreese's head with Michonne's sword after him and Michonne (who have a romance in the comics) try to attack the Governor's camp after the Governor launched his initial assault on the prison. Tyreese's head is removed right in front of the prison gates as the Governor initially tried to use Tyreese as a bargaining chip. Michonne ends up living (she had to run off and left her sword to try to isolate herself, which sadly leaves Tyreese to die), and launches a personal assault on the Governor's camp. The assault ultimately ends up failing, but Michonne is still alive and well.

Anyways, enough about that. We all know the attack on the prison is coming. That's plain enough.


 
This spoiler is a more a comparison of the events in Woodbury between the comics and the show.


Spoiler



When the group ends up in Woodbury in the comics, it's substantially different. There's no Governor/Andrea romance, and the Governor is very two dimensional. He's evil in the comics, plain and simple. He's deceptive, works purely for self gain, and abuses the community unknowingly to them in order to get what he wants. Michonne, Glenn and Rick end up there in the comics after finding the helicopter crash (they see it from the prison and investigate). They're taken captive as the Governor reveals himself pretty instantaneously as evil as shit, and he cuts off Rick's hand. He doesn't actually do anything to Glenn, but he rapes Michonne multiple times. This isn't drawn out or anything, but the lead up is and Glenn is forced to listen a room over, so he knows exactly what's happening. Obviously, this rape couldn't really be illustrated on TV, so they changed up how the situation occurred. Oh, and in the comics, Michonne absolutely mutilates the Governor. Cuts his dick off, takes out an eye, cuts off an arm, gruesome stuff.


 
EDUCATION!

On that note, I absolutely recommend the comics, 100%. There are over 100 issues at this point, so it will certainly take some time to get through them, but they are honestly excellent. In many ways, I prefer the comic's way of going about events over the show, and I prefer how the story has advanced. Although Carl has grown up more quickly in the show, it makes sense as Carl is clearly older in the show (around, what, 12 or 13 or so by the events of the prison?). He starts out at the age of 7 in the comics, very young. He's only had a couple major moments of growth at this point, and his trauma is similar in the comics yet different to what he has endured in the show. Anyways, that's ultimately just one example.

Oh, one final spoiler, though it's a bit more cryptic:


Spoiler



If season three continues anything like the prison/Woodbury arc did in the comics, the group is going to be pretty damn small by the time this season is up.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 5, 2012)

Vinnymac said:


> This is what I got out of that last episode, so don't read if you don't want to know any spoilers.
> 
> Merle claimed he killed Michonne, Michonne kills the Governors daughter, Governor threatens Maggie/Glenn reveals group info. Andrea now realizes the Governor is evil. Daryl is a badass like usual. Black guys get replaced by more black guys. And now Michonne, Merle, Daryl, and Andrea will have to fight their way out of the town somehow.
> 
> ...


When I was watching the show and saw Tyrese, I immediately told my sister, "Watch. They're gonna repeat the whole T-Dog BS. Hey! A new black guy! We can kill off the old token now." and sure enough... He wasn't even around long enough for me to remember his name.

Michonne wasn't inside Woodbury at the end, was she? I thought she regrouped with the prison gang outside the gates? I doubt Andrea and the Dixon boys will need to fight their way out. One of the first shots in the preview was the Governor and 1 or 2 of his men standing in the middle of their zombie arena, surrounded by smoke. I'm guessing the prison crew sneaks back in to save Daryl, tear gas/smoke bomb the crowded arena, then rush in, grab em, he insists they take Merle while they have no time to argue, and make their escape while the crowd panics and runs around in the smoke. Andrea was seen asking the Gov if she could go talk to the prison crew, so she probably stays in Woodbury after the assault and later tries to reconcile the differences between the 2 groups. The preview also showed Glenn and Maggie looking somewhat shocked, with Glenn shouting something like, "What is HE doing here?", likely indicating Merle, who he isn't a fan of on account of the torture and attempted murder-by-zombie. Gonna be quite a bit of in-group fighting I think, and you know the Guvnah is gonna want some revenge (EYE FOR AN EYE lulz).


----------



## Fluto (Dec 5, 2012)

Am i the only one who thought the governor looked like Big Boss?


----------



## Icealote (Dec 5, 2012)

Nooo that's insulting the Big Boss lol


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 5, 2012)

I just lol'ed when I saw the governor trying to look intimidating/mad/whatever. If he looked like he did in the comic, okay. But this guy? Not very scary or badass looking with an eyepatch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 5, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I just lol'ed when I saw the governor trying to look intimidating/mad/whatever. If he looked like he did in the comic, okay. But this guy? Not very scary or badass looking with an eyepatch.


He fits the crazy "psycho" look rather than the simple intimidating guy look. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> He fits the crazy "psycho" look rather than the simple intimidating guy look. Which is a good thing.


Except that the Governor is made to be two dimensionally evil. He's a man who has snapped in a world that he sees fit to take and hold as his own. Anything that doesn't fit his defined image is to be removed. Essentially, he is evil at its finest in a world of monsters. If you haven't seen the Governor in the comics, here's a good comparison shot I found:






As you can see, the Governor in the comics has a look about him that screams distrust, but he acts in such a charismatic way still that the people of Woodbury remain none the wiser. The Governor in the show still captures some of his more fucked up qualities, but they discard others to push his charisma and I personally feel that the character suffers because of it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 5, 2012)

I was incredibly disappointed when they annouced David Morrissey would be playing The Governor rather than John Hawkes.


Spoiler


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2013)

I've currently read comic 1 - 92, and in the TV series I'm at S3 E3. 
Very entertaining series, glad to have jumped into it. 
The comics were really good, surprisingly good even, I never had a similar experience like that. Although I must say the last 15 where a bit more boring, I still enjoy reading them though.

The TV series follow a bit of a different path than the comics by the way.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

I love pretty much everything about this series. The comics? Amazing. The Telltale game? Amazing. The TV series? Pretty good and one of the most watched shows when it's on.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I love pretty much everything about this series. The comics? Amazing. The Telltale game? Amazing. The TV series? Pretty good and one of the most watched shows when it's on.


Minus that Walking Dead game by Activision I hope.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Minus that Walking Dead game by Telltale, I hope.


You didn't like it? It was received pretty well by most people. (The point and click one, with episodes)


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> You didn't like it? It was received pretty well by most people. (The point and click one, with episodes)


Oh shit. My bad. I meant by Activision.

The one by Telltale was absolutely amazing and can't wait for season 2 xD.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Oh shit. My bad. I meant by Activision.
> 
> The one by Telltale was absolutely amazing and can't wait for season 2 xD.


 
Oh, you mean the game we've only seen like 40 seconds of gameplay for that doesn't even have a release date?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 11, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Oh, you mean the game we've only seen like 40 seconds of gameplay for that doesn't even have a release date?


Why yes, yes I am.
You see, the game doesn't support anything The Walking Dead stands for. The game is moreso about the threat of the zombies whereas Robert Kirkman (The creator of the comics and partial co-writer of the TV series) has stated that anything related to The Walking Dead, done by him or other companies, will not focus on the zombies. The Walking Dead is about how the zombies are actually a minscule problem when the world goes to shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a thread on the show, not the game. Please keep the game(s) discussion to a different thread. There's a recent USN thread about it or you can start one in General Gaming about it.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Waiting semi-patiently for the return to AMC....


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 12, 2013)

I am so happy that Dish Network picked up AMC again. The first episode of season 3 didn't air, but the demand after it got them to come to an agreement and bring it back in time for episode 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I am so happy that Dish Network picked up AMC again. The first episode of season 3 didn't air, but the demand after it got them to come to an agreement and bring it back in time for episode 2.


 
AMC will probably do a marathon before the next new episode anyway.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> AMC will probably do a marathon before the next new episode anyway.


 
Indeed. Have they released the seasons on dvd yet? (We typically watch/keep them via the 'OnDemand' thing, but I'd like to eventually own hard-copies.)

BTW, Is your avatar David Cross with a prosthetic nose?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2013)

Its_just_Lou said:


> Indeed. Have they released the seasons on dvd yet? (We typically watch/keep them via the 'OnDemand' thing, but I'd like to eventually own hard-copies.)
> 
> BTW, Is your avatar David Cross with a prosthetic nose?


 
Season one and season two are on DVD I'm pretty sure.

And it's David Cross playing Tobias from Arrested Development.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Season one and season two are on DVD I'm pretty sure.
> 
> And it's David Cross playing Tobias from Arrested Development.


I hope you've watched Todd Margaret


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I hope you've watched Todd Margaret


 
I watched about half of it. Not that I didn't like it, I was at a friend's house and never got around to the second half. Great show though.

Also, I can't be the only one who doesn't have high hopes for the series. I think it'll do well since it is quite honestly pandering but I feel like it transformed from what its supposed to be. Now it's a zombie show instead of a character drama.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I watched about half of it. Not that I didn't like it, I was at a friend's house and never got around to the second half. Great show though.
> 
> Also, I can't be the only one who doesn't have high hopes for the series. I think it'll do well since it is quite honestly pandering but I feel like it transformed from what its supposed to be. Now it's a zombie show instead of a character drama.


I honestly think a lot of that has to do with the shake-up between the first and second seasons.  Darabont is much stronger with characters in his projects.  He made a great first season and should have been given free reign with the second.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I honestly think a lot of that has to do with the shake-up between the first and second seasons. Darabont is much stronger with characters in his projects. He made a great first season and should have been given free reign with the second.


 
Which is just kinda my issue. If I wanted to watch zombies getting killed I could pop in one of a dozen movies. I watched The Walking Dead because of the characters.

Like I think a good way to show the evolution of the series is comparing how zombies get killed. In the first episode of the series, Rick struggles with killing the suffering walker that he encounters. Eventually he does, but it's emotional and personal. First episode of season two, Rick takes down the two walkers while rescuing Sofia (or attempting to). It's very gritty, very personal. You watch Rick bash a zombie's head in with a rock with this POV shot and you just see his expression and everything. First episode of season three, they kill probably 10-15 walkers and no one cares.

I also feel the production values are a bit cheap. The show was really good on creating elaborate gore. Not that I want a gore porn show but it looked good and made the show feel well made. Like the well walker in season two. Really good costume and makeup there. When I watch season three, it's plastered with digital blood splatter (it's been a while since I've seen the other two seasons so I can't attest to their use of gibs vs. digital) and some of the effects are just really badly digitally inserted. An example would be when Rick goes on that killing spree. You see him put an axe through a zombie's head and it's just so poorly done.

You could argue it's the "evolution of the characters", who have almost lost a side of their humanity and have become desensitized to killing, but there's definitely a steep decline in the quality of the characters and the plots seem to only service more action/zombie killing then it did developing characters.

Some people love that too, which is why I argue it's pandering.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 11, 2013)

TIME TO WAKE THIS THREAD UP!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

The midseason premiere was unsurprisingly mediocre. Kinda don't expect much from the series anymore, I watch it more out of obligation and because other people do.

I do find it kinda odd that the big cliffhanger of the midseason finale gets resolved in the first five minutes of the next episode. Like I guess the end result is that Merle and Daryl go on their own way but they could've put that in the midseason finale really. Just feels like fake drama to keep audiences on the edge of their seat for little payoff.

The episode just felt so unspecial. Just a lot of useless talking that didn't really do much. I didn't really feel the characters develop or care for them, it was just a lot of blah blah. I guess the big development is that you learn Rick is going crazy, which I felt was kinda really sudden considering he kept his shit together just fine and they almost showed that his emotional troubles were alleviated in the end of that phone episode.

The series isn't getting any better to me. I'll watch out of obligation, not because I want to.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The midseason premiere was unsurprisingly mediocre. Kinda don't expect much from the series anymore, I watch it more out of obligation and because other people do.
> 
> I do find it kinda odd that the big cliffhanger of the midseason finale gets resolved in the first five minutes of the next episode. Like I guess the end result is that Merle and Daryl go on their own way but they could've put that in the midseason finale really. Just feels like fake drama to keep audiences on the edge of their seat for little payoff.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree with you but I do wonder what the writers plan for Andrea. In the comics, she is amazing. In the show however, not so much. She is getting worse and worse. It seems the writers are trying to make her seem the way that Lori did. The majority of viewers despised Lori and the writers seem to be pulling for the same reaction with Andrea. I have a feeling her death is already set up.

Anyway, perhaps season 4 will be better. A new show runner. He has co-written a number of the brilliant episodes and hopefully he continues to be amazing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we change the thread title to "The Walking Thread"?


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 18, 2013)

That was a shock.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Hory shit... Crazy today. Finally the show gave me a shocker...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Finally the show gave me a shocker...


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


I can't breathe


----------



## Dangy (Feb 18, 2013)

I have yet to watch the episode that aired a few hours ago. Seems like something big happens from the looks of this thread.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dangy said:


> I have yet to watch the episode that aired a few hours ago. Seems like something big happens from the looks of this thread.


On the same boat as you. Just got home from school, downloading it now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2013)

I half-liked the last episode (which is a lot considering how much I have disliked previous episodes). For a second it felt like a better and different show. It was refreshing to focus on characters I actually care about. Like watching Glenn, Maggie, and Hershel was nice. Hell even Carol and that convict guy and Merle and Daryl. Considering how bad Rick has become as a character and how much boring attention has been put on the Governor and Andrea, it's good to see the actually good characters getting screen time.

However the show has become a bit pulpy. Don't get me wrong, I like pulpy stuff when they're supposed to be pulpy. Like Django, Machete, stuff like that. It's a bit jarring though to see this laughable gore (not laughable "bad" but laughable in how overdone it is) in serious moments. I'll give them credit that production values are still quite good and I was a bit weary in earlier episodes when there was some bad CG for quick zombie gore.

If the show keeps focus on the good characters (the Glenn-Maggie-Hershel arc and the Merle-Daryl arc) then I'll be satisfied and be able to say the show has redeemed itself quite a bit.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 18, 2013)

*4 things I learned from the latest episode of The Walking Dead:*

1. Baby formula must literally grow on trees...

2. Hatchback can now be used as a verb (ie; Holy Shit!  Daryl just hatchbacked that effin' zombie!)

3. Learning what we did about Daryl and Merle's original intentions with the groups hints at one possible interesting plot-point in the Activision game...

4. Crazy ass Rick is probably wondering why his crazy ass told Tyrese and his peeps to eff off...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2013)

<3 Daryl


----------



## Dangy (Feb 22, 2013)

Just watched the last episode with imshortandrad.





That was intense. I really hope Glenn get's to kill the governor, he deserves to.


----------



## joelv6 (Feb 27, 2013)

im a super fan haha

up to date with all episodes
cant wait for this sunday kuz $*** gets real


----------



## joelv6 (Feb 27, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> <3 Daryl


 
THats hella cute


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2013)

Tonight has got to be the best the Walking Dead has been in awhile...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Great episode tonight!  Lennie James is awesome.  Was great in Jericho, too.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Mar 4, 2013)

An interesting episode. A bit different compared to the others in the season, as this one only featured four living characters (Excluding the backpack character). It's nice to know what finally happened to Morgan though.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been waiting for Morgan to return, as he's one of my favorite characters in the show.  Lennie James is an amazing actor (Like wrettcaughn said, he was great in Jericho...Another amazing show), and it definitely showed in tonight's episode.  Hopefully we get more episodes like tonight's this season, and in season 4.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor backpack guy.
\


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy fuck that was a good episode. Like it's so good that it feels so fucking out of place in such a mediocre season.

Admittedly the show's quality went from an alright season one to a fantastic season two to a fecal waterslide season three first half to an alright second half. But this episode was really good.

It did two things I thought the franchise would never do:

Make me give a shit about Michonne. Considering they entire time they made her out to be such a dull ass character with the only purpose of giving fanboys a hardon over katanas vs. zombies, I'm surprised they actually made her tolerable. Like she actually wasn't in some constant angry pouty mode.
Bring back Morgan. I thought he was just a gone character. Not really a complaint, but he had his arc and it was fine. But bringing him back and the way he did... It was fantastic.
I've been very pessimistic towards the show but episodes like this prove it can be so much better. If every episode was like this it'd easily beat Breaking Bad on terms of AMC shows for me.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 4, 2013)

I knew they had to bring back Morgan sometime, they had Rick talking to the radio at the end of the 2nd/beginning of the 3rd season (I forgot which) trying to contact him or leave a message in hopes of it reaching him. 

Wish he would have went with the group but happy endings don't always come and that's what I love about this series.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 4, 2013)

I think what I loved the most, was the way they brought Morgan back. 
I mean, whenever anyone thought of Morgan, they thought he was dead, or they thought he and his son were gonna return with some wonderfully happy moment for Rick.
Instead, the guy that saved his life turned for the worse. He lost everything, including himself. I was glad they didn't pull that happy reunion cliche.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 10, 2013)

The moment they arrived in that town I turned to my wife and said "I wonder what happened to that dude with the kid who helped Rick in season 1"... 5 minutes later, there he is...lol

Huge episode tonight. I'm seriously hoping Andrea gets killed off before the end of the season...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 10, 2013)

After the latest episode, I'm pumped for the next Walking Dead. The episode was made by a new showrunner so hopefully, this indicates an improvement in overall show quality for the rest of season 3.

and _goddamn_ at lennie's acting.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Last night's episode was... passable.

Nowadays I'm not expecting the show to reach a constant streak of stellar performances, mostly just average/decent episodes with a few stragglers (both good and bad). It had some interesting dynamics I guess, showing that the Governor's camp and Rick's camp really aren't that different and they're only going to war over a personal vendetta.

But I dunno, it just wasn't too interesting, just kinda felt like filler.

Also I watched this just after beating The Walking Dead game and the show ain't shit compared to the game.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 11, 2013)

'twas a pretty good episode.  The Governor played Rick from the start; only bringing up his own wife's story to get Rick thinking about Laurie, then channeling that fear towards the lives of everyone in the group.  I don't see Rick giving up Michonne.  I also don't see Tyrese siding with the Gov for too long.  Still looking forward to Andrea's demise though (here's hoping).

I seriously need to get around to playing the game...  Been sitting on it for way too long.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 12, 2013)

Spoiler



inb4andreadiesnextepisode


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 16, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Still looking forward to Andrea's demise though (here's hoping).


 
That part can't come soon enough.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Tomorrows episode leaked images [SPOILERS TOMORROWS EPISODE**]* (something big):


Spoiler





























http://imgur.com/a/PE8zc#0


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 16, 2013)

God damn it tapatalk and its non-working spoiler tags...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 16, 2013)

i really hope they end andrea soon. she pretty much ended up as one of my favorites in the comic, even more so than glen, but in the show, its pretty much bizarroworld, with andrea being just annoying and glen being awesome.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> i really hope they end andrea soon. she pretty much ended up as one of my favorites in the comic, even more so than glen, but in the show, its pretty much bizarroworld, with andrea being just annoying and glen being awesome.


Yeah, it's a shame honestly. Andrea is amazing in the comics and then on TV she contributes little but drama related to who she slept with.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 16, 2013)

Why did I click on that goddamned spoiler....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the writers are just trolling us by killing off every character that isn't Andrea.

Andrea is to TWD as Raiden is to MGS. No one likes her but they keep trying to make her cooler but it's really not working at all.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think the writers are just trolling us by killing off every character that isn't Andrea.
> 
> Andrea is to TWD as Raiden is to MGS. No one likes her but they keep trying to make her cooler but it's really not working at all.


I'm pretty sure the writers are prepping her for her death. Think about it, she is getting the same type of hate that Lori got before she was killed off. Not to mention that if she was as liked as say, Rick or Daryl and was chosen to be killed off, the fans wouldn't react all that well. The writers have to make the viewers despise the character before they can kill him/her off.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 16, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure the writers are prepping her for her death. Think about it, she is getting the same type of hate that Lori got before she was killed off. Not to mention that if she was as liked as say, Rick or Daryl and was chosen to be killed off, the fans wouldn't react all that well. The writers have to make the viewers despise the character before they can kill him/her off.


T-Dog. 

:c


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 16, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> T-Dog.
> 
> :c


In that case, there really was no love or hate for the character as the character rarely had lines. T-Dog had potential, sure. Then again, so did* Andrea.

*Note the word "did", she no longer has potential to be anything more than static in the background.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> In that case, there really was no love or hate for the character as the character rarely had lines. T-Dog had potential, sure. Then again, so did* Andrea.
> 
> *Note the word "did", she no longer has potential to be anything more than static in the background.


 
I never really cared for Andrea. She had no character until Amy died and then she was just a bad character from then on.

In fact I stopped caring for most of the characters on the show outside of Hershel, Maggie, Glenn, and Daryl. I'd say Maggie's sister maybe since she's not bad but she's also given like no character and the sorta-romance they were trying to draw between her and Carl was really fucking creepy and disgusting.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd say Maggie's sister maybe since she's not bad but she's also given like no character and the sorta-romance they were trying to draw between her and Carl was really fucking creepy and disgusting.


 
Not a fan of straight shota?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Not a fan of straight shota?


 
I'm not a fan of pedophilia.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not a fan of pedophilia.


It was a joke, but yeah that scene was cringe worthy.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 16, 2013)

so he can kill zombies and bitch and moan all the time. however he cant have a first love?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> so he can kill zombies and bitch and moan all the time. however he cant have a first love?


 
There's a pretty significant age gap and it's quite frankly a little creepy.

Plus I don't even like his "kill zombies and bitch and moan" side.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 16, 2013)

I hate Carl so much. Tries too hard to be tough, and the acting is noticeably bad at times. Like when him and Michonne (?) were outside of that cafe and he wanted to go back in for the photo, he sounded like he forgot his line and it was an awkward pause and then he finally said it. Maybe it's just me... And he is just a kid so nbd.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's a pretty significant age gap and it's quite frankly a little creepy.
> 
> Plus I don't even like his "kill zombies and bitch and moan" side.


as far as i remember, carl and sophia were both supposed to be 12 years old in the show. and both actors were born in 1999.

now in the comics, carl was 9 and sophia was 8... maybe a tiny bit young to say you're girlfriend and boyfriend, but pretty much a playing doctor age...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 16, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> as far as i remember, carl and sophia were both supposed to be 12 years old in the show. and both actors were born in 1999.
> 
> now in the comics, carl was 9 and sophia was 8... maybe a tiny bit young to say you're girlfriend and boyfriend, but pretty much a playing doctor age...


Except he's not talking about Sophia...  He's talking about Beth...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 16, 2013)

oh wait... that? you mean the 2 minutes where we learn that carl has a crush on what would probably be his babysitter outside of the apocalypse?

i mean, if i by  chance missed the scene where beth let him touch her breasts, alright, but otherwise...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> oh wait... that? you mean the 2 minutes where we learn that carl has a crush on what would probably be his babysitter outside of the apocalypse?
> 
> i mean, if i by chance missed the scene where beth let him touch her breasts, alright, but otherwise...


 
There's little allusions to it throughout the season. He never flat out says "I want to bang Beth" but you get the sexual tension vibe from them.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 16, 2013)

again, which 12 year old boy doesnt want to bang his babysitter?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2013)

why'd i open that spoiler?  shit, didn't think it would be _that_ important.



wrettcaughn said:


> Except he's not talking about Sophia... He's talking about Beth...


especially considering, you know sophia is dead.

but if he skipped part of season 2 thanks to the annoyingly-long sophia arc, that's perfectly understandable.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> why'd you post that spoiler? shit, didn't think it would be that big of a spoiler.
> 
> especially considering, you know sophia is dead.
> 
> but if he skipped part of season 2 thanks to the annoyingly-long sophia arc, that's perfectly understandable.


The Sophia arc would have been awesome had it only lasted 3-4 episodes.  By the time she stumbled out of the barn I had forgotten what she even looked like...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> again, which 12 year old boy doesnt want to bang his babysitter?


 
But what 19 year old guy wants to think about that? And how many times does it come true?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 17, 2013)

It may have been awkward and wrong, but in the hell of a world they live in, she's probably the closest thing to a match that he has.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 17, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> It may have been awkward and wrong, but in the hell of a world they live in, she's probably the closest thing to a match that he has.


 
But it's a fictional world meant to draw an audience. This doesn't do that. It turns off myself and others. Unless you've got some creepy interest in underage romance.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But it's a fictional world meant to draw an audience. This doesn't do that. It turns off myself and others. Unless you've got some creepy interest in underage romance.


I don't know why you keep throwing that around, but okay. I don't like it, just like you don't like it. I just see how the kid is naturally going to have a crush on someone, it isn't going to be Carol. At least they only slightly hinted at it and never went into it, it isn't needed and it's gross.


EDIT FOR TODAYS EPISODE

I totally thought that spoiler was fake until I looked at it again. Half of the pictures say their from Episode 15, today's was 14. I was so hyped for the spoilers... :c
Today's was just more boring Andrea crap.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 18, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I don't know why you keep throwing that around, but okay. I don't like it, just like you don't like it. I just see how the kid is naturally going to have a crush on someone, it isn't going to be Carol. At least they only slightly hinted at it and never went into it, it isn't needed and it's gross.
> 
> 
> EDIT FOR TODAYS EPISODE
> ...


 


Spoiler



Yeah Merle turns into a zombie on next episode


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 18, 2013)

I was hoping Andrea would have died in that last episode. Looks like my dreams have yet to come true.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 25, 2013)

Damn...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 25, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Damn...


I know...right?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2013)

see they are busy plugging that crappy walking dead game


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 25, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> see they are busy plugging that crappy walking dead game


What? Are you really suggesting that the sole reason for the events in this episode is to promote that game? It made sense, Glenn wasn't willing to forgive Merle, ever. He could never get along in the prison because he didn't see everyone as family the way that Daryl did. And the best kind of death in a show (to me) is one that forces you to kill a loved one, even if zombied. The game is shit and shouldn't be connected to this, haha. It would have happened if the game didn't exist, either way.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2013)

wut

im talking about the talking dead


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 25, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> wut
> 
> im talking about the talking dead


Ah, you didn't say that, sorry...


----------



## Fluto (Mar 25, 2013)

I was bored so...
Episode 15 Spoilers


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 25, 2013)

But I liked Merle 
Sure he was an ass, but you need that kind of  character.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> But I liked Merle
> Sure he was an ass, but you need that kind of character.


I enjoyed Merle too.  That spoiler someone posted (and I clicked on like a dumbass) ruined any bit of surprise seeing Merle as a walker, but the end of the episode was still excellent and I'm curious to see how this will affect Daryl as a character.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

Eh?

I dunno, the whole episode just felt kinda... dumb.

Like you'd think Merle would know that giving the Governor Michonne wouldn't solve anything. Just seemed like a rather retarded logic gap right there.

Also it just seemed like a really dumb killing off of Merle. They make a big huge deal that he returns in season three and he really doesn't have as much characterization as he deserves.

Also, did Merle stab the Governor in their struggle? Because he does have a FUCKING KNIFE FOR A HAND. You'd think he'd be able to stab him or slash him or something.

I think Norman Reedus is a good actor usually but the end of the episode was a bit... hokey? Like they can't handle emotional crying scenes all that well.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, did Merle stab the Governor in their struggle? Because he does have a FUCKING KNIFE FOR A HAND. You'd think he'd be able to stab him or slash him or something.


 
I was hoping the governor would get slashed or stabbed or something. He wouldn't need to die, just get a bit hurt.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I think Norman Reedus is a good actor usually but the end of the episode was a bit... hokey? Like they can't handle emotional crying scenes all that well.


 
I'm curious as to how a man is _supposed_ to react after being forced to stab his brother, the only remaining tie to his previous life, in the face?



Sagat said:


> I was hoping the governor would get slashed or stabbed or something. He wouldn't need to die, just get a bit hurt.


I was actually hoping that Merle was going to get himself bit on purpose so he could try and infect the Governor until I realized he was kiting the walkers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I'm curious as to how a man is _supposed_ to react after being forced to stab his brother, the only remaining tie to his previous life, in the face?


 
Well it's hard to capture that emotion but he just sounded so goofy. Like they should act as to inspire emotion in the audience. It didn't do that for me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well it's hard to capture that emotion but he just sounded so goofy. Like they should act as to inspire emotion in the audience. It didn't do that for me.


You are a heartless bastard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> You are a heartless bastard.


 
Well it was the same when Lori died. It was just... goofy.

I don't cry at movies but I do feel emotion when they spark it.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor Daryl, having to deal with his brother "dying" twice. Can't have nice things in that world. He obviously had a lot of anger towards him, having stabbed him in the face so many times, but he still loved him. He sided with Glenn on the Maggie situation because he thinks of them all as his family, just as much as Merle is. Had to be hard.

Also yeah the crying in this show seems funny, but with devastating shit like this happening I doubt you could keep your shit together and make a pretty crying face. It's realistic, nobody sounds pleasing when they suffer.

edit: When I say "you" I mean a person in general, I'm not attacking anyone haha. serious gbatemp will be serious


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't like last this weeks episode. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Everyone here is crying that Merle died.
Me? Nope.
I'm glad. Not glad he died, but glad they flexed his character out.

Think about it, you always considered Merle to be a heartless bastard, caring about no one but himself and partially Daryl.
Merle, went after the Governor to help Rick's group. End the fight before it had started.
You really get to see that Merle cared about others in this episode.

Anyway, the crying/grieving of Lori and Merle performed by Rick and Daryl respectively was horrendous. Sure, no one really knows how to act in a situation like that, it's not just losing family but losing family when the world has gone to shit.
Love how they pointed towards Carol to show just how much she changed. I think it's the second episode they've done it now. Something tells me Carol will be getting killed off soon or make an incredible contribution to the group.

Enough about the damn Carl and Beth crush. There's nothing wrong with it. It's the only female in the group that Carl could have somewhat of a chance with and I mean, most people think about it before they do it...

Anyway


Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh?
> 
> I dunno, the whole episode just felt kinda... dumb.
> 
> ...


Merle knew that giving up Michonne wouldn't do shit. He was just getting everyone to think he was doing it. Like I said, this episode we saw how awesome Merle actually was and he needed to keep his reputation of the bad character if he had succeded and returned to Rick's group.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 26, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Merle knew that giving up Michonne wouldn't do shit. He was just getting everyone to think he was doing it. Like I said, this episode we saw how awesome Merle actually was and he needed to keep his reputation of the bad character if he had succeded and returned to Rick's group.


 
Merle was definitely going to turn Michonne over to the Governor. If he wasn't, there wouldn't have been any need to knock her ass out, tie her up, and drag her halfway there... It just seemed like it clicked during the ride that the group was a family he wanted to be a part of and that he had an opportunity to end it once and for all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2013)

what the fuck was that, they started off strong and then ended with some shitty cliffhanger with the governor wandering alone somewhere and everyone chilling in the prison instead of the town for some reason.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 1, 2013)

Disappointing as fuck


----------



## Sefi (Apr 1, 2013)

Horrible.  Just horrible.  Let's kill off more people in stupid ways that make no sense.  I thought they established they were all infected and turned after death?  So how does a bite on a shoulder turn you?

Recommend people read the comic if they haven't to see just how much better it really is.


----------



## thebsharp (Apr 1, 2013)

They made it pretty clear that a bite is fatal. Jim from season one had a minor bite and died from it.
No you don't have to be bitten to turn, but being bitten just makes the process that much faster.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 1, 2013)

Sefi said:


> Horrible. Just horrible. Let's kill off more people in stupid ways that make no sense. I thought they established they were all infected and turned after death? So how does a bite on a shoulder turn you?
> 
> Recommend people read the comic if they haven't to see just how much better it really is.


It's exactly the same in the comic. The bite makes you die fast. I recommend you read it too.

That aside, I think the finale was great. Rick isn't haunted by Lori anymore. Carl is a prick and needs to get punched. Tyrese and Rick can be BFFs now like in the comics.


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> It's exactly the same in the comic. I recommend you read it too.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Both mediums follow the same 'rules' or 'laws'.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 1, 2013)

thebsharp said:


> They made it pretty clear that a bite is fatal. Jim from season one had a minor bite and died from it.
> No you don't have to be bitten to turn, but being bitten just makes the process that much faster.


 
Jim was tied to a tree and left there.  Never showed a death or him turning.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 1, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> It's exactly the same in the comic. The bite makes you die fast. I recommend you read it too.
> 
> That aside, I think the finale was great. Rick isn't haunted by Lori anymore. Carl is a prick and needs to get punched. Tyrese and Rick can be BFFs now like in the comics.


 
Where in the comic did a person get a minor bite and turn?  Maybe it's been too long since I've read the earlier parts of the comic but I don't recall anybody turning from a minor bite.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 1, 2013)

Sefi said:


> Where in the comic did a person get a minor bite and turn? Maybe it's been too long since I've read the earlier parts of the comic but I don't recall anybody turning from a minor bite.


It's been a year since I've read it myself so I can't refer to a specific situation... (I didn't mean to sound like a dick, by the way. Sorry about that.)
It's just kind of an unspoken rule of this universe. Once you're bitten there is no hope except immediate amputation. They all have the virus inside, but the bite combines with it in the bloodstream and accelerates your death. Maybe someone else can offer some input on this, but I really don't think anything has changed in this situation.


----------



## TemplarGR (Apr 1, 2013)

This episode is the last of the series for me. I am done with this show. 

This series had so much potential but it went downhill after the very first episodes( of season 1). Even the zombies don't make an impression anymore...

The season 3 finale sucked so much i couldn't possibly believe they actually decided to make it. It only serves as a lazy way to end this season and wait for the next... 

PS: It was established in the first season that bites make you slowly turn, even if non fatal. It is just that it hasn't happened for so long, that most of you forget that fact...


----------



## Fluto (Apr 1, 2013)

When Michonne started to cry I felt ... emotion... but that all went away when they CUT TO BLACK!!!  
oh well ... Im going to hibernate until October.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 1, 2013)

Andrea is done. Best. Episode. Ever.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 1, 2013)

The most disappointing Season Finale I have seen on a TV Show. Way too much time was spent on Andrea when they could have just killed her off straight away, they didn't even show her slowly suffering so there was no point on dragging that on. And the whole Prison and Woodbury showdown that everyone felt was going to happen was turned to shit with the ending being one of the most anti-climactic endings I have ever seen on a TV show.

I'm glad Season 4 isn't coming out for a while because I for one need a break from this show. I hope the new showrunner doesn't give me as much mixed feelings for Season 4 as the showrunner from Season 3 did.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

I remember the teasers saying "27 people will die tonight!"

In reality it was 25 extras, one main character which everyone hated, and one side character who was alright but you never thought two shits of.

GREAT TEASER GUYS.

So what? Are they just gonna move into the town? Why wouldn't they? It's safe, it's still secured, they kinda made amends with the people there and it's not like three guys can hold Woodbury.

Such a meh episode.

Bonus comment: I saw a trailer for The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct and thought it was genuinely funny.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bonus comment: I saw a trailer for The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct and thought it was genuinely funny.


Yeah, not very smart of Activision to show a commercial for that right after The Last of Us.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 1, 2013)

I was slightly underwhelmed by the "showdown".  Not because it was bad, but because I just finished reading the Woodbury/Prison arc in the comic and that was just so damn good.

Taking on a bunch of kids and old people is probably one of the more effed up things that could happen.  How will they eat?  What happens if an old person dies in their sleep and turns?  Kind of cool seeing Carl show some balls and call out Rick's decision-making...

Curious to see where this Governor arc could possibly go being that there are only 3 left in that crew.  I'd be pretty satisfied if Martinez turned on him at some point and ended up joining the group.  He and Daryl got on pretty well during the meet a few episodes back.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

soulx said:


> Yeah, not very smart of Activision to show a commercial for that right after The Last of Us.


 
Kinda reminded me of the first Blops Declassified trailer. Don't show the gameplay for too long or people will know how shit it is.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 1, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Curious to see where this Governor arc could possibly go being that there are only 3 left in that crew. I'd be pretty satisfied if Martinez turned on him at some point and ended up joining the group. He and Daryl got on pretty well during the meet a few episodes back.


That's definitely a possibility, but I hope Martinez dies. Ever since they introduced him, I just didn't like him.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sagat said:


> That's definitely a possibility, but I hope Martinez dies. Ever since they introduced him, I just didn't like him.


don't be hating on martinez.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 9, 2013)

I liked the first season where they always travel to find a cure.
But Season 3 was like season 2 for me, "staying at the same place" feels slow and boring 
I think season 3 could have been the end of the series "we can't live alone, let's all live together". You just imagine that they will do what they need to to survive together, imagine your own story.

The prison is a bad place in my opinion, why wouldn't they all live in the city instead ? there are houses and it looks more enjoyable than living in a prison.
Well, season 4 promises different and new places.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 9, 2013)

Cyan said:


> I liked the first season where they always travel to find a cure.
> But Season 3 was like season 2 for me, "staying at the same place" feels slow and boring
> I think season 3 could have been the end of the series "we can't live alone, let's all live together". You just imagine that they will do what they need to to survive together, imagine your own story.
> 
> ...


My guess is it's harder to keep it secure. With the prison it was designed to keep people in. They'd have to pull a Woodbury to live in a city, but they only have a little bit of people to do that amount of work.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 14, 2013)

Watched the premiere and enjoyed it, wasn't too eventful but in terms of seeing where the characters are at now, it was good.

+ Tyreese and now D'Angelo, love the addition of characters from The Wire. Where's Wallace at, String?
+ New strain of the virus, I'm guessing? There was an emphasis on that red eyed walker at the fence throughout the episode and then there's the mysterious death of Harry Potter Jr/Everybody Hates Chris kid. Probably has something to do with sick lil miss piggy.
+ It's rainin' dead, hallelujah! (CGI in that scene was horrible)
+ Daryl being Daryl.

- Didn't get Rick not wanting Carol to teach kids how to use a knife in a zombie fucking apocalypse. All of a sudden, he's a pacifist?
- Hippie girl naming zombies by the fence. "THEY'RE NOT DEAD, THEY'RE JUST DIFFERENT".

most interesting thing that happened was this ac commercial that aired during the episode.



drake + assassin's creed = no.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2013)

I literally just started watching Season 3. I'm on Episode 5, and I have to admit, I'm pretty surprised.



Spoiler



I knew Laurie died because of an image on imgur that involved a prostitute joke, I just wasn't sure how, or when. But when it was Carl who put her down and the way the episode went, I was quite happy with how it ended. I'm not the biggest fan of Laurie but I felt like the episode did justice.


 
Now, as long as Beth and Daryll make it, I'm happy!


----------

